# Kwak, waiting on the truck driveler #214



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2016)

let's see it


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2016)

Nothin like that new car smell!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2016)

Mornin....where da truck?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....where da truck?



what truck?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2016)

Chief,

extension ladder levelers?   I may be old school but have always believed in my ability to stabilize one leg of the ladder.   The stabilizers I have seen clamp(?) on the ladder and then you pull a rod with a foot out.   Didn't look as safe to me.

Have you seen another type?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,
> 
> extension ladder levelers?   I may be old school but have always believed in my ability to stabilize one leg of the ladder.   The stabilizers I have seen clamp(?) on the ladder and then you pull a rod with a foot out.   Didn't look as safe to me.
> 
> Have you seen another type?



Yessir online, but have not seen them in store yet. Then saw where Lowes showed no longer available on line.

https://m.lowes.com/pd/Werner-Level...ders-When-Working-On-Uneven-Ground/1000122525


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 20, 2016)

Quackbro is waiting for Ms Dawn to let him have the truck back! Morning Jeff and Gobble. Already had tomorrow scheduled off Gobble. Headed to the camp for the weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2016)

Mornin Moon


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Nothin like that new car smell!



A couple of sausage, egg and cheese biskits will take care of that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A couple of sausage, egg and cheese biskits will take care of that.




That reminds me, I've got a premade sausage-egg on an english muffin in da fridge. Just needs to be heated.


----------



## cramer (Oct 20, 2016)

Fire up the nukely  wave Chief


----------



## cramer (Oct 20, 2016)

Morning  fellers ,  moon , Miguel , chief &goblin  
Thanks  for  the  coffee  g


----------



## cramer (Oct 20, 2016)

How D  BOG


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2016)

cramer said:


> Fire up the nukely  wave Chief



Mornin cramer, fixin to right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2016)

Got the truck detailed in Augusta, not a great job, but okay.  Dawn (sweet wife) detailed the inside.  Will send one of ya'll pics Saturday.  For some reason I can't do it at home.


Think I'll send 'em to Mandy . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks just like this one . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2016)

Mernin, had our annual health fair this mornin, got all checked out & have a room reserved at the local loony bin.......... rubber room & all, ain't that spacial???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2016)

Mornin! 
I reserved my room yesterday while I was at the brain doctor. 


Just found out.......
TODAY IS MY FRIDAY!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> I reserved my room yesterday while I was at the brain doctor.
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope we have joining rooms!! Wait how is today yo friday, lady???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I hope we have joining rooms!! Wait how is today yo friday, lady???



Yep. We'z gots joining rooms. I made sure of it. 

Erybody taking off. Boss said, let's just close.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 20, 2016)

Just stopping in to see if quack is rolling coal yet
How many cup holders you got


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2016)

sinclair1 said:


> Just stopping in to see if quack is rolling coal yet
> How many cup holders you got



Him and willc2412 gonna be best fwiends.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2016)

Quack gon be a dirt road rider!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks just like this one . . .



Very nice truck. Would like to have one just like it.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Very nice truck. Would like to have one just like it.



You can buy in a few years with only 6 miles on it


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2016)

Couple slices of pizza and a pumpkin muffin. 

Jag an I babysitting Everett today.

Gotta fly to Pittsburg early in the Mornin, then take a rental car to Morgantown, WV for a game vs TCU Saturday @3:30.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2016)

Rocky Horror Picture Show is on tonight. I remember back in the 70's we would go see it at 12 midnight. Take all kinds of stuff to throw at the screen. It's a weird movie, but I might have to watch it for old times sake.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 20, 2016)

It aint gonna be nothin like the original, but I'll probably watch it.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. We'z gots joining rooms. I made sure of it.
> 
> Erybody taking off. Boss said, let's just close.


 Wondermus!! & you lucky thang!

Interweb's been acting up, see ya'll later...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Very nice truck. Would like to have one just like it.




I'll let you know when I sale her !!  Safe travels !! 





sinclair1 said:


> You can buy in a few years with only 6 miles on it








I've got 5 vehicles, sumpin gotta go !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 20, 2016)

Evening Quackbro.Safe travels Jeff. You gots some days off Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro.Safe travels Jeff. You gots some days off Quack?





Tumonights, off the weekend.  Need to get this Moppin Sauce to ya !!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks just like this one . . .



Quacks got more money then he knows what to do with oh wait he could send me some I got beat up and robbed but they didn't take my passport   I'm sitting here WONDERING and PONDERING if that truck will ever get off pavement ?????? 

Been kind of under the weather for a few days but even though for the last couple of weeks it seems I'm living on the wetside of the state it's rained ( we can use it) but yesterday it cleared and got sunny and around 50 so went out. Saw a few geese off in the distance but only 1 mallard few by and I wiffed but Chase just knew dad had got it and hunted hard even turned off the hearing aid and kep hunting I think he checked out ever feather that was floating on the pond. 

Did get a nice shot of him just watchin the skies and on the way home had 3 muleys give me a shot with the Kodak so not a total lost, it's all good and beats workin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint gonna be nothin like the original, but I'll probably watch it.



MsH22, don't be throwin' stuff at the screen now.   

evening all.   

believe this rain maker is going to be a bust.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MsH22, don't be throwin' stuff at the screen now.
> 
> evening all.
> 
> believe this rain maker is going to be a bust.



I'd send ya some iffin I could I'm feelin real soggy lately, raining like a cow and a flat rock  come to mind


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll let you know when I sale her !!  Safe travels !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appreciate it. 5? 



Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro.Safe travels Jeff. You gots some days off Quack?




Evening Moon, thanks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 20, 2016)

Good pics Mike. Evening Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it. 5?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5 is what he posted.   pics he put in a pm













Two I'll have to send in a pm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2016)

Fo rent


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 20, 2016)

Evening, back at it for 5 mo nights


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2016)

Evenin Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2016)

Gotta get up early in the morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2016)

Quack got a truck yet? or is he just all talk?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 20, 2016)

I think we need to get this party started


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 20, 2016)

Hey BOG put your foot to tappin


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 20, 2016)

Let's just keep it going


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 20, 2016)

Some Marshall Tucker  fire on the mountain


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2016)

Great choices Man!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Great choices Man!



Why just trin to kep ya awake what ya want to hear??

How about some WHO


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 20, 2016)

Just one more


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 20, 2016)

That's a good one Mike


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 20, 2016)

Many have done this song but nobody does it like this


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2016)

Praying for rain today


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 21, 2016)

Just looking for seben o'clock


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Just looking for seben o'clock



thad be nice too


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2016)

Mornin fellows


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 21, 2016)

Morning Wy, Bloodbro and I see Jeff is up early getting ready to hit the airport.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 21, 2016)

Good morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2016)

Mornin Moon, at least I'll be ahead of the traffic this Mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2016)

Holler at y'all later, have a good one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2016)

A couple of early birds this AM  

Here is some coffee to get it moving.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Holler at y'all later, have a good one.



Safe travels Jeff


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2016)

Wybro,

I am looking for seben too so I can get this day started so it can be ova.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2016)

2 mo eyewerez!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 21, 2016)

Happy Friday to you Wycliff, Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin,  Jeffro, Quack (without any internet service ), and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers this morning.

I went to bed about 1 AM and haven't been able to sleep very well at all so I decided to just try and sleep and extra hour or so this morning.  IT DIDN'T WORK !!!  


Safe travels to you Jeffro.  Hope your flight to Pittsburgh and travel over to West Virginia is a piece of cake today for you.  

I think that I will try a cup or three of Gobblin's coffee this morning in hopes of getting up and vertical and about this morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wybro,
> 
> I am looking for seben too so I can get this day started so it can be ova.




Today must be your Friday 







blood on the ground said:


> 2 mo eyewerez!





You werking da weekend


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Today must be your Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's my Friday all day long.  Then 3:15 it becomes my weekend.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 21, 2016)

Well I hope ya'll enjoy your weekend off, drink a few for me while I'm working through


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Well I hope ya'll enjoy your weekend off, drink a few for me while I'm working through



Since you asked


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Today must be your Friday
> :
> 
> 
> ...



nope!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2016)

Mornin Moon, blood, gobblein, EE, Wy. Think that was ery body.

Nice transition from home to gate this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hope your trip continues to be smooth sailing Jeff. Morning EE and Gobble. I can help with that Wy. Two weekends off in a row Blood? That Messican must be one heck of a worker!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hope your trip continues to be smooth sailing Jeff. Morning EE and Gobble. I can help with that Wy. Two weekends off in a row Blood? That Messican must be one heck of a worker!



Yessir, boarded and sitting comfortably in my seat, got a nice little ride in rental car into the WV hills, should be a good day except for the probability of rain.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 21, 2016)

I wish we could get some of that rain Jeff! Headed to the camp shortly. Always a special time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I wish we could get some of that rain Jeff! Headed to the camp shortly. Always a special time.



We surely need the rain. Yessir good times at camp.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Many have done this song but nobody does it like this



There's a reason for that.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 21, 2016)

Jeffro has got it made in the shade now as he has already passed over Tennessee and has 24 more minutes left in his flight.  He is currently traveling at 627 MPH at 33,000 feet on a MD-88 plane.  He also has a pretty lady with blondish hair sitting beside him too.   

Friday morning is being good to Jeffro for sure !!!!   


ps:  I might need to apply to be his assistant !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2016)

Live from the tree stand... It's windy tadeaf out herea!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Let's just keep it going





Oh myyyyyyyyyy !!!   Glad I read back !!! 



Tina had her legs insured for a million dollas, shoulda had her head insured instead . . 



Good Friday/weekend all, new neighbors coming down, gonna do a lil drankin and cookin tomorrow !!



Google this place, "Flat Creek Lodge," in Swainsboro. Thinking about taking the wife for a weekender.  Everybody I've talked to says the food is outstanding.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 21, 2016)

Morning Quackbro. Good luck Blood! Headed out to the camp ttyl.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2016)

Calling it quits for today... Nothing but squirrels in the 30132! Wind is insane!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Calling it quits for today... Nothing but squirrels in the 30132! Wind is insane!


quitters neva win.........

Mernin Folks!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2016)

Put some rocks in yo pocket before you go  outside.

We are ALWAYS a week too late when we close the pool.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 21, 2016)

gracious....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2016)

Callin it a day. Headin to da hotel


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Put some rocks in yo pocket before you go  outside.
> 
> We are ALWAYS a week too late when we close the pool.


It's been pickin up down here to, too, two............ I still haven't gotten the cover on mine yet...........


hdm03 said:


> gracious....





Jeff C. said:


> Callin it a day. Headin to da hotel


take care!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2016)

Almost quittin time for you day walkers !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2016)

Keebs said:


> It's been pickin up down here to, too, two............ I still haven't gotten the cover on mine yet...........
> 
> 
> 
> take care!



Liked to never got here up in these hills. Dadgum Courtyard Marriott is so new it hasn't been google mapped yet. 

Any rain down there?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 21, 2016)

Live from the house ... Guarding the coola!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from the house ... Guarding the coola!!!





Guard on Drunkbro !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2016)

no rain Chief

wybro, evening

missing opening day of gun season tomorrow.  makes two years in a row.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 21, 2016)

Evening, going to have it all to myself this weekend


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 21, 2016)

Live from the camp. Been windy as all get out today. Gonna roll the dice in the morning. Supposed to be 41 here.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 21, 2016)

Be careful in the morning Moon, may want to hunt from the ground


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2016)

It is morning and did not get as chilly as they predicted at least to this point.   Broken clouds may be the reason.

Wybro, did you make it through the night?

coffee is brewing so grab your cup.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2016)

Morning boys .... Fixin ta go slippidy slip slippin to the tree stand.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 22, 2016)

Morning folks, got another one knocked out 3 more to go


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 22, 2016)

Ya'll wear your harnesses in the stands today and stay safe


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2016)

Forty four degrees out here .... Feels great! Sure miss my little hunting buddies! 14 and 17 they just don't get into it like they once did!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2016)

First round of news watched.  Coffee consumed.   Some of the paper read.   House still quiet.

How a good rest Wybro


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> First round of news watched.  Coffee consumed.   Some of the paper read.   House still quiet.
> 
> How a good rest Wybro



You not speakin to me no mo?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2016)

Mornin folks....going to be a little blustery with showers possible today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks....going to be a little blustery with showers possible today.



So you had beans last night and your considering taking a shower at some point...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> You not speakin to me no mo?



My most humble apology.  Your little green light was off so I thought you were in the stand and didn't want to alert the timber goats.   Have a good hunt.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks....going to be a little blustery with showers possible today.



morning Chief.   Could you bring some of that rain back with you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> So you had beans last night and your considering taking a shower at some point...



Well, that too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 22, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Jeff, Wy and Bloodbro. 46 degrees here and windy. Gonna go sit a while. Good luck Bloodbro.


----------



## Southern Cyote (Oct 22, 2016)

Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief.   Could you bring some of that rain back with you?



Mornin gobblein, sure would have been nice. It rained all day and into the night. Matter of fact, I walked out this morning and it is misting rain now with the possibility of showers. They got a good soaking here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2016)

Mornin Moon, coyote.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2016)

Gotta find some games to DVR.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 22, 2016)

Morning Coyote.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2016)

Morning brothers !!!  A very comfortable 43 degrees in the MON !!

Reckon I'll stay up all day, gonna grab a shower and hit da meat and likker sto !!! 

Welcome Yotebro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Coyote.





I KNOW you're cooking a huge breakfast !!!  Pics please !! 

Gimme a shout at the shak when you getta chance ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2016)

A big doe an her youngan is in my kill plot.... Trigger finger is starting to itch a little! They sure are calm considering how windy it is.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2016)

If it was only doe day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> If it was only doe day





Dood it's ALWAYS doe day !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning brothers !!!  A very comfortable 43 degrees in the MON !!
> 
> Reckon I'll stay up all day, gonna grab a shower and hit da meat and likker sto !!!
> 
> Welcome Yotebro !!



Mornin Quackbro, fixin to head over to the stadium and tie up the loose ends before this game today @ 3:30. Gonna be wetish and chilly, I believe.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dood it's ALWAYS doe day !!



If you have the 3006 bow with you.



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Quackbro, fixin to head over to the stadium and tie up the loose ends before this game today @ 3:30. Gonna be wetish and chilly, I believe.



good call 



Southern Cyote said:


> Morning



morning cyote


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2016)

Glad I brought my waterproof shoes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dood it's ALWAYS doe day !!



 it is isn't it


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2016)

Holler later, y'all have a nice day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Holler later, y'all have a nice day.





Good day and safe travels bro !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2016)

Hurry up and wait.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 22, 2016)

I'll be so glad when summer time gets here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> I'll be so glad when summer time gets here!



Do like me, hurry up and wait.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 22, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> I'll be so glad when summer time gets here!



Keep talkin like that you will get banded!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2016)

Tried to load a pic, but won't for some reason.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2016)

Chores done.   Time for some football watching.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2016)

Should have said mandatory chores as there is always something else if you just look around.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2016)

Let's get this party started!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Tried to load a pic, but won't for some reason.



Me too. 
Made some pumkin bread and toasted seeds. So good. Can't post pics. 
H22 doing some deer/cream cheese stuffed won tons for suppa.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 22, 2016)

It's cold. I have socks on.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey everyone, the Yankee just wanted to say hi, allready said hey there to chief,,,, I would be happy to partake of some punkin bread,,,, or zucchini,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 22, 2016)

Evening everybody


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 22, 2016)

Gonna be a nice cool night tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2016)

evening wy

Nebraska with another ugly win.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Gonna be a nice cool night tonight



Lite the fire in the wood stove 90 minutes ago.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 22, 2016)

What's going on Cmp and Coyote


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Lite the fire in the wood stove 90 minutes ago.



You in the mountains Gw


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> You in the mountains Gw



yep.   Is tonight your last in this cycle?


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep.   Is tonight your last in this cycle?



No sir, got 2 more after tonight. I need to get back up to my place in Tennessee and run the water lines


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi wy, gobble,,,, just fired up the pellet stove,,,, got the wood stove going In the barn,,,, definitely chili tonight, hey that's what we're having for dinner,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 22, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Hi wy, gobble,,,, just fired up the pellet stove,,,, got the wood stove going In the barn,,,, definitely chili tonight, hey that's what we're having for dinner,,,,



Nice place you have there Cmp, how close are you to Eerie


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 22, 2016)

Had a good day on the pond and Chase done GOOD 

Posted the story ( and some other pics)  over in the waterfowl forum.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 22, 2016)

Great pictures and scenery as always Labs


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2016)

Evening youngins down South.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 22, 2016)

How ya doing Charlie


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Nice place you have there Cmp, how close are you to Eerie



Thanks buddy, if you're referring to the lake, we're about 4.5hrs NW of there, 45min SE of Traverse City,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2016)

Nice pics Labs,,,, looks like you had a Very good day,,,, How old is your lab?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 22, 2016)

Evening Wy,Jeff , Gobble, Cmp1
 and Mike. Beautiful place Cmp1! Good deal Mike I see you got redemption for Chase.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Wy,Jeff , Gobble, Cmp1
> and Mike. Beautiful place Cmp1! Good deal Mike I see you got redemption for Chase.



Evening guys,,,, thanks Moon


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2016)

Evenin Moon

Geaux LSWho.....chuga lug.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 22, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Thanks buddy, if you're referring to the lake, we're about 4.5hrs NW of there, 45min SE of Traverse City,,,,



Yes I was talking about the lake, my wifes family live on the other side of it in Cleveland and the wind off of it is at least 15 degrees colder than anywhere else around


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Yes I was talking about the lake, my wifes family live on the other side of it in Cleveland and the wind off of it is at least 15 degrees colder than anywhere else around



Yeah, but up here, the temps are allways about 4 to 6 degrees warmer near the lake than here where we're at,,,, that's why they can grow cherries and they have Vineyards up around traverse city, here we couldn't grow cherries here, not the sweet ones, nor could we grow wine grapes, never survive the winter months,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 22, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Yeah, but up here, the temps are allways about 4 to 6 degrees warmer near the lake than here where we're at,,,, that's why they can grow cherries and they have Vineyards up around traverse city, here we couldn't grow cherries here, not the sweet ones, nor could we grow wine grapes, never survive the winter months,,,,



That's kinda strange how that works


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> That's kinda strange how that works



There are times when there will be rain in traverse city and we'll be getting snow,,,, I really tried to get down to west point this past winter, and I'm gonna try my best to get down this year, am looking for someone to help share the expenses,,,, aching to do some real bass fishing,,,, gotta 22.5 in 4.5 lb this year, plus many more smaller ones, many northerns, and a couple smallies,,,, but want to get back down south and get some double digit bass,,,, God willing


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2016)

This camping in a cabin sure is warmer than a tent.  Outside 39 and inside 60's depending how near you are to the stove.

Coffee is ready to consume.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 23, 2016)

Good Morning Gobblin, just a quick drive-by on the way to the country woods today.  I hope that all of you drivelers will have a great day today and will pass it on. 

I will be glad to try out a cup or three of your fresh brewed his morning for sure.  That will help to keep me awake.  Actually went hunting on opening day yesterday which is unusual for me.  I did see a huge doe that I recognized and she came by with her tongue hanging out so I knew that a buck was behind her.

Three minutes later, he showed up chasing her with nothing else on his mind.  He was a decent 8 point with his nose on the groud BUT not the one that I am after so I still enjoyed sitting in the stand for 3 hours.  The wind just kept getting worse so I came back home at lunchtime.

Catch all of you drivelers tonight maybe.

Have a good day !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2016)

Seems early to be chasing but means I best be in the stand often now.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 23, 2016)

Good morning Drivelers , hope everyone has a great Sunday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2016)

wybro,

may your sleep be restful


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 23, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Wy and EE.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 23, 2016)

Coworker has coyotes howling on his phone


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 23, 2016)

He been gone all night now shows up listening to yotes


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2016)

Morning girls! Live from the tree stand!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 23, 2016)

Morning Blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning girls! Live from the tree stand!





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood.



remember bog, kwak says everyday is a doe day.

moon, going ice fishing today?   cause it is brrrrrrr up in the mtns


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood.





gobbleinwoods said:


> remember bog, kwak says everyday is a doe day.
> 
> moon, going ice fishing today?   cause it is brrrrrrr up in the mtns



Mornin my brothers!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2016)

Probably should've grabbed a jacket this morning... Lights are on high!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2016)

Mornin fellows....da plane da plane.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2016)

Airplane mode.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin fellows....da plane da plane.



bet you can't wait to de plane.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 23, 2016)

Morning everyone,,,, a bit cool here this am,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 23, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice pics Labs,,,, looks like you had a Very good day,,,, How old is your lab?



Mornin CMP  Thanks he's 6 now but I can laugh when I look back at this pic of our rolly polly little saugage


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 23, 2016)

Growed a little since then and takes up a lot more of the couch


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bet you can't wait to de plane.



Any minute now. 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Growed a little since then and takes up a lot more of the couch



I'm fixin to go imitate him, Mike.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2016)

luggage make it Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> luggage make it Chief?



I rarely do checked bags, just carry on 99% of the time.

Sittin at the house chilling, unpacked, waitin on MizT and Jag to get home from church. Then going to sort through my 6 DVR'd football games and fast forward through a couple.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Whatchoo doin' up?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatchoo doin' up?





Got off yesterday morning, stayed up all day drankin and what not . . therefor .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2016)

Got some fresh skrimps, a ribeye, tbone and some mountain sweet kone gonna grill up later on, along with some Texas garlic/cheese toast, onion rangs and big ole garden salat !! 


Dawn cooked up some biscuits and sausage gwavy this morning !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2016)

Can you refreeze skrimps ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2016)

Got some back strap and tender loin a buddy of mine gave me yesterday !!   MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2016)

I shouldn't ate the 'shrooms . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2016)

Home alone . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can you refreeze skrimps ??



How'd you defrost them?  On counter=no!  in fridge=yes BUT they might be mushy when defrosted a second time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How'd you defrost them?  On counter=no!  in fridge=yes BUT they might be mushy when defrosted a second time.



X2 Quack. Refreeze them, you'll know when you thaw them out again if they are good or not.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 23, 2016)

Evening, glad you made it home safe Jeff





Quack is prolly in all kinda trouble wid Mz Dawn


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 23, 2016)

Cmp and dert outta get along good looks like they both have goats


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 23, 2016)

Wonder where dert is


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2016)

back at it ! happy Mundy kidz!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 23, 2016)

wat up Bog


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Quack is prolly in all kinda trouble wid Mz Dawn


That is a permanent condition with Quack!!



Wycliff said:


> Wonder where dert is


Dert been stawkin pretty girls at a beauty pageant!!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 23, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That is a permanent condition with Quack!!
> 
> 
> Dert been stawkin pretty girls at a beauty pageant!!












Yeah saw that on FB


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 23, 2016)

Wybro you about to finish up the week?


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Wybro you about to finish up the week?



Yep, one more night


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Yep, one more night



Good for you bro!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2016)

Dayshift should be easing in any moment


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Morning Wy and Bloodbro. Time to start another week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello at 5'ish night walkers just tewmoours.

I already had electronic communication I had to deal with this morning.  

But the coffee is ready to enjoy.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 24, 2016)

Happy Monday to you Blood, Wycliff, Moonpie, Gobblin.

I decided to get a few extra winks since I lost a lot of them over the weekend.  

The weekend is over and let it be known that NO deer, turkeys, coyotes, crows, blue jays, squirrels or anything else were harmed in my hunting efforts this weekend.  I did enjoy the outdoors including the nice weather for sure.  After I pulled the cards from my cameras yesterday afternoon, I learned that the deer were moving in places that I wasn't hunting.  Yep, they were walking around yesterday morning and enjoying the sunshine out in the wide open while I was sitting about 300 yards away over in the swamp in my deer stand.  

Now if I could just get these sleep monsters out of my eyes and find that runaway coffee truck this morning to help me get fully awake!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2016)

Mornin folks


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Good morning Gobble and EE.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2016)

Wonmohowa


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2016)

Mornin night walkers and early risers.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Morning Chief. 42 degrees at 31220.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. 42 degrees at 31220.



Mornin Moon. Yep sposed to hit about 80 today.

Pancakes and sausage.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2016)

Good morning day walkers


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>


got one 
 raise ya one 

 Mernin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2016)

Just got home from da yearly exam... Doc said everything looks normal.... So I said is that because everything is still in the original spot .... He didn't laugh!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Just got home from da yearly exam... Doc said everything looks normal.... So I said is that because everything is still in the original spot .... He didn't laugh!


 he didn't check yo head, did he?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2016)

Keebs said:


> he didn't check yo head, did he?



I'm going to let Donald Trump respond to this


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm going to let Donald Trump respond to this


rong!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey errybody


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2016)

Keebs said:


> got one
> raise ya one
> 
> Mernin!



I'm all in.   op  





blood on the ground said:


> Just got home from da yearly exam... Doc said everything looks normal.... So I said is that because everything is still in the original spot .... He didn't laugh!



I take that as you're not hangin in there yet. 



mudracing101 said:


> Hey errybody



Hey Mudro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2016)

afternoon all !!!  Just tunights and off for 3..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Howdy Blood, Keebs, Mud, Jeff and Quackbro. How did all that cooking go this weekend Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Blood, Keebs, Mud, Jeff and Quackbro. How did all that cooking go this weekend Quack?





Everything turned out really well, I can no longer post pics for some reason ???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 24, 2016)

You may have to resize them Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> You may have to resize them Quack.





I can post videos okay, and posted pics for a long time, all of a sudden I can't ??


Hava BLD for me Moonbro, getting to be that time..


Gotta meeting in the morning..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Everything turned out really well, I can no longer post pics for some reason ???



It's part of the pre-banding process.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's part of the pre-banding process.





Ohhhhhhhhh, makes sense..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2016)

Evenin folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2016)

afternoon.

not a good one.   the deer ate all my broccoli and cabbage plants to the ground this weekend.   Grrrrrrrr    Too late to replant but I am going to.

I am going on a deer killing spree.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon.
> 
> not a good one.   the deer ate all my broccoli and cabbage plants to the ground this weekend.   Grrrrrrrr    Too late to replant but I am going to.
> 
> I am going on a deer killing spree.



Good trade.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm gonna start callin Quack - Hooked on Hillary, the way he keeps lyin about this truck thing.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2016)

Sup...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sup...



nuttin...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 25, 2016)

Morning night shifters.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 25, 2016)

Good Morning Wycliff, Blood, Moonpie, Quack (fixing to have some days off) and to the rest of you daytime workers that are still trying to get those sleep monsters out of their eyes.

Coffee sounds good this morning.....if I could find the coffee pot though it would be helpful this morning !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon.
> 
> not a good one.   the deer ate all my broccoli and cabbage plants to the ground this weekend.   Grrrrrrrr    Too late to replant but I am going to.
> 
> I am going on a deer killing spree.





Who would have thought that Gobblin had any deer on his property.   Beware of those deer that like broccoli and cabbage though because they wear body armor 24 hours a day and are not afraid of us humans at all !!! 





Wycliff said:


>




Looks like Wycliff has the right idea for those vegetable eating deer in Gobblin's neighborhood.  Looks like that body armor won't help them when Wycliff put the cross-hairs of his secret weapon on them though.  


Now back to our regular scheduled programming.........


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 25, 2016)

Morning EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2016)

morning moon and EE

I'm in mornin for my veggies


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2016)

morning boys! been a rough one tonight ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2016)

Good morning fellows


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 25, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 25, 2016)

Morning Blood,Wy,Gobble and Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2016)

Mornin Moon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm gonna start callin Quack - Hooked on Hillary, the way he keeps lyin about this truck thing.





Guessing you didn't see the video on page #1 ??  Not my truck but REAL close.



Morning guys, happy Tuesday .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2016)

Mernin, how ya'll are?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 *LOVE* the new look!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2016)

now who does this remind ya'll of.............. I won't mention any names................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2016)

Keebs said:


> *LOVE* the new look!





Mandy going trickatreating looking like a Playbuoy Bunny !!


----------



## champ (Oct 25, 2016)

Mighty fine looking new tractor Ya got there Quack. Them hot dogs was flying outta the pan, and tell Mrs. Dawn the soup was delicious!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2016)

champ said:


> Mighty fine looking new tractor Ya got there Quack. Them hot dogs was flying outta the pan, and tell Mrs. Dawn the soup was delicious!





Glad ya'll enjoyed, great to see ya !!! 



Ya'll welcome my new part time neighbor, he and his family are GOOD folks !! 


Oh, and his wife's REALLY HAWT !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2016)

Mornin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad ya'll enjoyed, great to see ya !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good folks for sure. Met them at WAR North. That was a fun day. Good folks up in them mountains.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2016)

Hay, Hey,Haaaay!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2016)

champ said:


> Mighty fine looking new tractor Ya got there Quack. Them hot dogs was flying outta the pan, and tell Mrs. Dawn the soup was delicious!


Welcome to the Driveler............ don't believe 1/4th of what the Quackster tells you 'bout us............ 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad ya'll enjoyed, great to see ya !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's the only reason you invited him, huh?  the WOW's wanna know what Miz Dawn thinks of HIM............ Hhhhmmmmmm


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.


Hey you cutiepahtootie!


blood on the ground said:


> Hay, Hey,Haaaay!


whhhooooaaa, easy there young whipper snapper, you're just a little too hyper for this early in the day.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2016)

My future daughter has these cute apps on her phone. She took that pic in my avi. It's so fun to play with. I don't have that app. Actually I only have 1 app that Cody put on my phone. It's a GPS thingy I have never used.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My future daughter has these cute apps on her phone. She took that pic in my avi. It's so fun to play with. I don't have that app. Actually I only have 1 app that Cody put on my phone. It's a GPS thingy I have never used.


LilD has it too, but she doesn't have the patience to let me keep playing with it to find one I'd keep!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2016)

Keebs said:


> LilD has it too, but she doesn't have the patience to let me keep playing with it to find one I'd keep!



I really didn't know she had this one. She was showing me a video of her and Cody swapping faces and I saw this pic. and it made me  So she sent it to me. 

Notice the sweat shirt with the pretty pool still open in the background.
Closing it down this weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2016)

Had to make a run to Office Depot. Can drive by Arby's without stopping. Jr. Arby's and tater cakes to go.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I really didn't know she had this one. She was showing me a video of her and Cody swapping faces and I saw this pic. and it made me  So she sent it to me.
> 
> Notice the sweat shirt with the pretty pool still open in the background.
> Closing it down this weekend.


I'm trying to figure out a different way to cover mine up.......... the cover keeps sinking in it, so I'm gonna do some quick ingenuity on some things I have on hand & try to get mine covered this weekend too.......... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had to make a run to Office Depot. Can drive by Arby's without stopping. Jr. Arby's and tater cakes to go.


LOVE, love, love me some Arby's!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I'm trying to figure out a different way to cover mine up.......... the cover keeps sinking in it, so I'm gonna do some quick ingenuity on some things I have on hand & try to get mine covered this weekend too..........
> 
> LOVE, love, love me some Arby's!!!



Blow up one of those tire ring pool toys and put it in the middle before you cover it up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2016)

Howdy y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blow up one of those tire ring pool toys and put it in the middle before you cover it up.


 done tried that, got a huge inner tube.......... still sunk all around it........


Jeff C. said:


> Howdy y'all.


heyyybaybay!

Later Folks!  Gotta go get Tiny Terror!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2016)

It be ded up in hera.   Last night !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm here for the evening.

nice ears MsH22


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'm here for the evening.
> 
> nice ears MsH22



Thanks! I worked on them all mornin. Oh to be a girl.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2016)

jus lookin uround


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2016)

Mornin children


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2016)

morning blood

here is today's get up and go juice


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 26, 2016)

HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie and to the rest of the driveler nation.

Seems like I just went to bed a few minutes ago.  

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as it will help to get fully awake this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 26, 2016)

Morning Blood, Gobble and EE.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 26, 2016)

Dang, if Mrs H gets any HAWTER, then I am going to have to use my welding gloves just to scroll and stop by and look at her new Avatar with that beautiful sexy outfit and new look !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, if Mrs H gets any HAWTER, then I am going to have to use my welding gloves just to scroll and stop by and look at her new Avatar with that beautiful sexy outfit and new look !!!!!



E Z hoss Chris gone come off da top rope on you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2016)

Mornin boys.....blood, gobblein, EE, Moon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 26, 2016)

Good hump day morning Jeff.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> E Z hoss Chris gone come off da top rope on you!



That boy knows he ain't got no competition , that girl loves that boy to def ....awesome to see this day and time ....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> That boy knows he ain't got no competition , that girl loves that boy to def ....awesome to see this day and time ....



Yep... They be the bestes couple out there... Both of them just love me tadeaf also!


----------



## champ (Oct 26, 2016)

G'Morning Folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2016)

champ said:


> G'Morning Folks!



Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2016)

champ said:


> G'Morning Folks!



Mornin champ.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> That boy knows he ain't got no competition , that girl loves that boy to def ....awesome to see this day and time ....


 You got that right!   love me some Hawtnets!

Mernin Folks..........


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 26, 2016)

Morning Nuge ,Champ and Keebs. It's hump day of a short week for me!


----------



## champ (Oct 26, 2016)

Hope everyone's off to a great start and the coffee is hot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2016)

Mornin.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Nuge ,Champ and Keebs. It's hump day of a short week for me!


For me too! 


champ said:


> Hope everyone's off to a great start and the coffee is hot.


 so far so good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, if Mrs H gets any HAWTER, then I am going to have to use my welding gloves just to scroll and stop by and look at her new Avatar with that beautiful sexy outfit and new look !!!!!


That's what Halloween is for. To dress like something you aint. 


Nugefan said:


> That boy knows he ain't got no competition , that girl loves that boy to def ....awesome to see this day and time ....


He might be a little rough around the edges like ol' Nic, but he sure does have a big heart. And yes I love him tadeaf.


blood on the ground said:


> Yep... They be the bestes couple out there... Both of them just love me tadeaf also!


Yes. Yes we do love you tadeaf. Glad you know it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2016)

Homemade pumpkin bread outta the pumpkin innards. I ground up the pumpkin spices myself. It sho is some kinda good. Fresh is the best.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 26, 2016)

Morning Mrs. H. That pumpkin bread sure sounds mighty good! I need to get Ms. R to make us some. She's been making some nanner nut bread that is goot too. Tell H I said hey!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what Halloween is for. To dress like something you aint.
> 
> He might be a little rough around the edges like ol' Nic, but he sure does have a big heart. And yes I love him tadeaf.
> 
> Yes. Yes we do love you tadeaf. Glad you know it.



Rough around da edges? Dat boy is smoove.

And as far as Nic, he's just a soft huggy teddy bear.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2016)

Mornin Moon, love me some nanner nut bread too. MizT is on a pumpkin spice kick herself lately.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 26, 2016)

Mornin' Moon and all my other brothers and sisters ....



blood on the ground said:


> Yep... They be the bestes couple out there... Both of them just love me tadeaf also!



good people fo sho ,  specially if they can love folks like me and U huh ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2016)

Mornin nugebro. 

Gotta run to HD and Lowes, got stuff to do on this beautiful day.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2016)

MMmmmmmm deer steak nuggets & fries.........does a body good!


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> MMmmmmmm deer steak nuggets & fries.........does a body good!



would be betta fo me if'n you shared ....


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 26, 2016)

Burger King. Hey errybody


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2016)

Pizza Hut left ovas.
Hey erybody!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2016)

I voted yesterday. Took all of 9 minutes.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pizza Hut left ovas.
> Hey erybody!



Well aint we cute in our bunny suit


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 26, 2016)

i voted too, to, two


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Well aint we cute in our bunny suit


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> would be betta fo me if'n you shared ....


I woulda if'n you'd been here!


mudracing101 said:


> Burger King. Hey errybody


=heartburn for me.......... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I voted yesterday. Took all of 9 minutes.


I think I'm gonna early vote too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2016)

Reckon I'll have a couple meatball sammiches.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll have a couple meatball sammiches.


WAKE UPPP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll have a couple meatball sammiches.



With provolone on mine please. 

I was just in your neck of the woods around noon today. Was with clients so I had to act right though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> WAKE UPPP!!!!!!!!!




That was the after effect. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> With provolone on mine please.
> 
> I was just in your neck of the woods around noon today. Was with clients so I had to act right though.



I could've possibly given you some tips.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2016)

I have no idea how many words are on 107 pages, but it's a heap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2016)

Got the broccoli and cabbage replanted.   45 day to yield so I probably wasted the effort but it is worth trying.

Had to fix the electric fence too.  Dang deer are sure going to taste good this winter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2016)

Just got through cutting in and restaining front porch cement. Had to cut in twice because new paint(same code and color) did not match.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2016)

My baby girl got some good meat for the freezer this evening.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> My baby girl got some good meat for the freezer this evening.



You a mighty blessed redneck bro. Folks, miss hearing ya'll talk ery day, got a new filter at work, can't get on Woody's


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> You a mighty blessed redneck bro. Folks, miss hearing ya'll talk ery day, got a new filter at work, can't get on Woody's



Ain't he though! 

Let it be known.....you are missed round here brother.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> My baby girl got some good meat for the freezer this evening.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2016)

bloodbro, she did good.

Today is my Thirstday so I will start by consuming some coffee.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 27, 2016)

Good Morning Gobblin and thanks for the much needed coffee too.

Congratulations to Blood's beautiful daughter for putting the smack-down on a nice buck too.  She is a very talented young lady for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2016)

Mornin gobblein, EE. Coffee hittin the spot.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 27, 2016)

Good Morning Jeffro and Moonpie (who is knocking on the door).  Jeff, I keep hoping that you will run out of paint and stain etc soon.  That is the ONLY way that you might get some much needed rest of sorts.  


I gotta get a quick shower and get busy this morning to help pay for that $5,000 plus that I spent yesterday for taxes etc.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2016)

morning Chief

thanks EE us poor people appreciate you 1%ers paying your fair share.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Jeffro and Moonpie (who is knocking on the door).  Jeff, I keep hoping that you will run out of paint and stain etc soon.  That is the ONLY way that you might get some much needed rest of sorts.
> 
> 
> I gotta get a quick shower and get busy this morning to help pay for that $5,000 plus that I spent yesterday for taxes etc.



Getting close to being done with painting Mike. Not many large areas overall, just a lot of tedious cutting in around everything. I've got to roll another coat on front porch floor, paint trim around back porch/deck French door, back porch stained concrete floor(small) same as front, going to spray paint my crawl space vents, and spray paint the cast iron arms/legs of 2 porch benches. I've got a little touch up on the interior here and there, not much.

Oh wait, I forgot I've got to paint my entire garage interior. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief
> 
> thanks EE us poor people appreciate you 1%ers paying your fair share.



Mornin gobblein.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> My baby girl got some good meat for the freezer this evening.


 WTG baby girl!!!

 Good Friday (for me) mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2016)

Keebs said:


> WTG baby girl!!!
> 
> Good Friday (for me) mornin!



Wait. Aint tomorrow YOUR day? 


Way to go Baby Girl Blood!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait. Aint tomorrow YOUR day?
> 
> 
> Way to go Baby Girl Blood!


 why yes it is, that's why today is my Friday........... I usually hunt on my day, but I ain't fighting no skeeters, even with a thermacell, they tear me up!  Soooo, I plan on puttering around and waiting on my other Mama and adopted sis to come over for the weekend!  Tater Day Saturday too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2016)

Keebs said:


> WTG baby girl!!!
> 
> Good Friday (for me) mornin!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait. Aint tomorrow YOUR day?
> 
> 
> Way to go Baby Girl Blood!



Mornin gal friends!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2016)

Went to put new garage door seal on by myself, that ain't happenin. I got about 3-4' slid in the grooves and she came to a grinding halt. 

Have to wait til I go pick Jag up from work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gal friends!



Mornin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gal friends!


How's my Chief doin today?


Hooked On Quack said:


>


hey you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2016)

Probably git to leave early tomorrow. Erybody going to FLA. 
Glad I outgrew that a long time ago.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Keebs said:


> How's my Chief doin today?
> 
> hey you!





Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2016)

Keebs said:


> How's my Chief doin today?
> 
> hey you!



Doin purty good schweetie.  Jag and I killin off da meatball subs. I'll probly get sleepy as rip van winkle today. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!



Well, hello there! You come here often?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2016)

Holler later, gotta go get stuff done.


----------



## champ (Oct 27, 2016)

Quack! All these gators drivin me crazy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2016)

Choot em champ. CHOOT EM!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin purty good schweetie.  Jag and I killin off da meatball subs. I'll probly get sleepy as rip van winkle today.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, hello there! You come here often?


 I heard you sayin that tooo!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Choot em champ. CHOOT EM!


^^^^^ what she said, Champ!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2016)

So far so good, until I walked in da house and heard Michelle tryin to teach math at a Hillary rally.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin purty good schweetie.  Jag and I killin off da meatball subs. I'll probly get sleepy as rip van winkle today.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, hello there! You come here often?




Yes, yes I do  . . 




champ said:


> Quack! All these gators drivin me crazy!





Wish erybody had a neighbor like me !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes, yes I do  . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got a truck yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got a truck yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got a truck yet?






Yes,  and it's a Ford.  Kinda like making out with the fat chick, it's okay, but something you'll never be proud of . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes,  and it's a Ford.  Kinda like making out with the fat chick, it's okay, but something you'll never be proud of . .



Where's da pics?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's da pics?



Waiting for the 'they won't load' line.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Waiting for the 'they won't load' line.



Excuses excuses. Pics are easy to load.

See!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes that is a load.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yes that is a load.



Beats a pic of a ford any day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2016)

Evenin, kinda wore out. 

Got final coat on front porch floor, cleaned all the crawl space vents primed/painted them to match the brick. They were just dull stainless steel. Jag helped as best he could. He did a purty good job wire brushin ahead of me.

I was surprised he stuck it out and stayed with me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2016)

Right at dark there were two deer faced off on each other.  One was very large bodied.   Probably 400-500 yards off.   Even through the binocs I couldn't see head gear but I'm sure they were bucks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Right at dark there were two deer faced off on each other.  One was very large bodied.   Probably 400-500 yards off.   Even through the binocs I couldn't see head gear but I'm sure they were bucks.



Gettin about that time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gettin about that time.



yep.   saw a new rub line along the edge of the woods this afternoon also.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 27, 2016)

*In the field at the camp.*

Had just poured my first BLD and walked out on the porch. Two does in the pasture on the hill. Took tomorrow off for a long weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2016)

Live from the house... Packing for hunting camp.... I took the night off!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from the house... Packing for hunting camp.... I took the night off!



Your home seems like a good place to hunt IMO

It is my Friday.  Starting it out right


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 28, 2016)

HAPPY FRIDAY to you Blood who was able to take the time off to go hunting, Moonpie who is also taking the day off and having a long weekend, Gobblin who never gets any sleep BUT comes through with flying colors for the rest of us Drivelers with fresh brewed coffee every morning.  I hope that all of you have a good day and will pass it on.  

I sure am glad to have friends like all of you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2016)

Mornin gobblein and EE. Coffee is gooood.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 28, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Chief.

Are you possibly flying off into the wild blue yonder this weekend?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2016)

Mornin EE, no sir not this weekend, unless we consider that Halloween party I'm attending tomorrow night.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 28, 2016)

Morning Blood, EE , Gobble and Jeff. Feels pretty good this morning. Got to go. Ttyl.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 28, 2016)

Morning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood, EE , Gobble and Jeff. Feels pretty good this morning. Got to go. Ttyl.



Mornin Moon, have a good day down at camp.



Wycliff said:


> Morning



Howdy Wy!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!



Well well well, looky there! 

In the dentist office with Jag.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2016)

Sad aint it.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 28, 2016)

herro?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 28, 2016)

they be an echo up in herra


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2016)

oooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeehhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> oooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeehhhhhhhhhh






You need some Beano ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need some Beano ??



black beans and yeller rice wiff smoked sausage.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need some Beano ??





mrs. hornet22 said:


> black beans and yeller rice wiff smoked sausage.






Cancel the Bean0, you're gonna needa cork . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 28, 2016)

lol's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2016)

lol-ing x2


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2016)

^^^^^ Ya'll coulda had that one. Real easy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^^^^^ Ya'll coulda had that one. Real easy.




Left it fo you !!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 28, 2016)

Well


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Left it fo you !!



right.
I bet you got a new FORD truck you wanna sell me too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Well



Deep subject Wy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> right.
> I bet you got a new FORD truck you wanna sell me too.





Tain't new, it's nused..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2016)

It would be new to me IFN I would EVA buy a FORD. smh-ing real fast.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It would be new to me IFN I would EVA buy a FORD. smh-ing real fast.





Trust me, I'm SOOOOOOOOO ashamed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2016)

Sho is quiet here in the Classic City. Schools even closed. Erybody and their brother headed to FLA. Just me and the big boss man left in the office.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2016)

1 car. 1 GMC truck in the big ol' parkin lot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2016)

Most folks round here drive Chevy's. EXCEPT the UGA coaches. They all drive free FORDS.
Swim coach came by the other day. He sho don't look right in a big ol' Ford truck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2016)

I knew Quack was a UGA wanna be.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I knew Quack was a UGA wanna be.





Ifn Ford wanted to give me a new truck I'd suck Uga's  . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ifn Ford wanted to give me a new truck I'd suck Uga's  . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2016)

I know I'd drive a free one with ZERO shame.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 28, 2016)

i loves my fords.....hope this helps


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trust me, I'm SOOOOOOOOO ashamed.



To not have bought one before now?


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trust me, I'm SOOOOOOOOO ashamed.



Quack gonna black the windows out so nobody sees him driving it


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 28, 2016)

Afternoon. Wy you on days this week?


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon. Wy you on days this week?



Yes sir till Sunday


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2016)

Y'all say a prayer for Blood Jr. A car ran a red light and hit him head on a little while ago.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 28, 2016)

dang......hope he's ok????


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2016)

He is going to be alright. Stitches in his head, and really banged up


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2016)

Waiting on results from CT scan and Xrays


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 28, 2016)

Glad he's going to be ok Blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2016)

Dude looks rough! Blood coming out of his left eye


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all say a prayer for Blood Jr. A car ran a red light and hit him head on a little while ago.



Dang man, hope he's ok.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude looks rough! Blood coming out of his left eye



praying


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2016)

blood   for son


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2016)

Mannn, hope the boy is ok blood. We'll keep him in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2016)

I`m sorry to hear that, Blood. Thoughts and prayers for a full and speedy recovery for your son. Nobody deserves that kind of nightmare.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all say a prayer for Blood Jr. A car ran a red light and hit him head on a little while ago.





blood on the ground said:


> He is going to be alright. Stitches in his head, and really banged up


 Prayers for little blood!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks for the prayers and kind words everyone! The doctors think he will be okay but we have some ground to cover first! It's amazing after seeing him and the vehicles that he is still alive!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks for the prayers and kind words everyone! The doctors think he will be okay but we have some ground to cover first! It's amazing after seeing him and the vehicles that he is still alive!!!



Good news. Will continue prayers for y'all.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hope the news is good Blood! Prayers sent from here. Awful news when your youngins are in dire straights! Got y'all on my mind and praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2016)

Glad to hear that blood, continueing with well wishes for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 28, 2016)

Blood, I just got back home tonight and got caught up on reading back.  Man, I am so sorry to hear about your son being involved in a wreck as such.  I am sending up a Prayer now for him and your entire family in hopes of him being completely healed with no after-effects.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2016)

bloodbro, still have prayers going up for a speedy recovery.

good Saturday morning.  could be a morning to go sit for a deer

coffee for those who get up early


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 29, 2016)

Happy Saturday Morning to you Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler nation.

Gotta get a quick shower, eat a little breakfast and head up to the country and do some deer hunting today.  Coffee does sound good as it will help to wake me up somewhat for sure.  


Hope all of you have a safe day today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2016)

Mornin gobblein, EE. Harvest some deer meat.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 29, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Jeff and EE. Gonna go look at some woods this morning.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks for the prayers and kind words everyone! The doctors think he will be okay but we have some ground to cover first! It's amazing after seeing him and the vehicles that he is still alive!!!


Sorry to hear man, let me know if I can help you with anything. Have one that is starting to drive and I am a nervous wreck!

All the best!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 29, 2016)

Good morning, hope Lil Blood is feeling better today. Still got ya'll in our prayers


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 29, 2016)

Morning Wy. Continued prayers for lil Blood. Hoping to hear a good news update this morning. One small doe slipped through earlier. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy. Continued prayers for lil Blood. Hoping to hear a good news update this morning. One small doe slipped through earlier. Got my fingers crossed.



Nothing slipped by me this morning but when arriving back at the house there are does standing in my driveway.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2016)

You all are amazing people! To reach out to us the way you have! Thank you for all the prayers and kind words it truly means a lot to me and my family. Lil Blood (Jakob) is feeling it this morning. He looks like he could be in the show the walking dead! Cuts and bruises all over his face and chest. He was driving a 90 model Chevy 4x4 ... No air bags.. since he never touched his breaks his seat belt didn't catch him either, so he got full contact with the steering wheel and windshield. We are fortunate that things were not worse! I would like to know how the other party is doing. Maybe we should send up a prayer for that person also. A witness said it was a older gentlemen.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> You all are amazing people! To reach out to us the way you have! Thank you for all the prayers and kind words it truly means a lot to me and my family. Lil Blood (Jakob) is feeling it this morning. He looks like he could be in the show the walking dead! Cuts and bruises all over his face and chest. He was driving a 90 model Chevy 4x4 ... No air bags.. since he never touched his breaks his seat belt didn't catch him either, so he got full contact with the steering wheel and windshield. We are fortunate that things were not worse! I would like to know how the other party is doing. Maybe we should send up a prayer for that person also. A witness said it was a older gentlemen.



Keep up posted and continued thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 29, 2016)

Ham sammich and some chips


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers for the Blood family.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thoughts and prayers for the Blood family.



Thanks brother... I'm so ready for some rest


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks brother... I'm so ready for some rest



I'm sure you are, the mental fatigue alone is probably brutal


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks brother... I'm so ready for some rest




Hang in there Bloodbro, the boy needs you !!! 





Wycliff said:


> I'm sure you are, the mental fatigue alone is probably brutal



Yep, I can't imagine.



treenights, off for day, then treemo.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hang in there Bloodbro, the boy needs you !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





One more day then off for one then 3 nights


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> One more day then off for one then 3 nights





I'll be witya, glad when erybody runs out of vacation.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll be witya, glad when erybody runs out of vacation.



Its about to start over


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2016)

I will say ... The boy has had some good looking visitors today


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 29, 2016)

That's got to take a toll on you for sure! So glad that he will be ok Blood. More prayers from here for y'all.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 30, 2016)

Good Morning to all of you drivelers.

Blood, I hope that things are improving with your son and the rest of the family in this tough situation.  My Prayers are continuing for all of you.  

Got to get a shower and I'm going to try and go back up to the country soon and maybe hunt some this morning and pull the cards from all of my cameras later this afternoon and also install a couple of new cameras as well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2016)

EE, hope you got a cup of coffee.  It was ready but I've been tabulating the pickem results for week nine over in the sf.   Might slide out the door and walk over to one of the stands this morning too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2016)

Mornin EE, gobblein.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2016)

hey Chief


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 30, 2016)

Morning everybody


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Morning EE, Gobble, Jeff and Wy. Watching the sun come up this morning. 52 degrees and feels pretty nice. Hope everyone has good and safe day. Still got Bloods son and family on prayer list.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2016)

wy 
moon

6 does this morning.   no headgear.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey Chief





Wycliff said:


> Morning everybody





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE, Gobble, Jeff and Wy. Watching the sun come up this morning. 52 degrees and feels pretty nice. Hope everyone has good and safe day. Still got Bloods son and family on prayer list.



Morning gentlemen, hope all is well.

Hope Jakob continues to heal up quickly too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wy
> moon
> 
> 6 does this morning.   no headgear.



Speaking of deer, it's funny to me how I had a 3 generation family of deer coming to a pear tree and pasture right out my garage door all spring and summer like clock work. Deer season started and I haven't seen hide nor hair of them since.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Speaking of deer, it's funny to me how I had a 3 generation family of deer coming to a pear tree and pasture right out my garage door all spring and summer like clock work. Deer season started and I haven't seen hide nor hair of them since.



did you quit putting pears under the tree?

It is Halloween and time to give out treats.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2016)

Actually the more I think about it, it was probably much less about deer season starting than pertaining to the emerging food sources.

The dwindling of pears and whatever they were grazing on in the pasture and the emergence of the mast crop.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Just slick heads here too Gobble. Y'all get a chance go check out the cafe. We may not kill a bunch of deer, but we eat good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> did you quit putting pears under the tree?
> 
> It is Halloween and time to give out treats.



 

Well, I didn't put them there, but I would go out there and put them in a nice pile for them so I could cut the grass around it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, I didn't put them there, but I would go out there and put them in a nice pile for them so I could cut the grass around it.





Gooooooot Laaaawd, I've seen/read it all . . 



Moanin bro's !!!  Loooooooooong night last night and not much fun.


Still got lil Bloodbro in our thoughts and prayers, that's gonna be one sore young'un this morning. 


Dawn's outta town somewhere's wit her Moomoo .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Morning Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro.





Gotta crash brother, good day !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2016)

quack,

her moomoo?    You better not mean a dress or there might be frying pans flying when she gets home.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2016)

Morning! First time I can ever remember sleeping this late! Man.. I been missing out!


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 30, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning! First time I can ever remember sleeping this late! Man.. I been missing out!



Good for you, I bet you needed it.

Does lil Blood go to North?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> Good for you, I bet you needed it.
> 
> Does lil Blood go to North?



Yes sir


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 30, 2016)

Glad you finally got some rest Homerbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Glad you finally got some rest Homerbro



Thanks brother


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2016)

The stress that comes with teenagers ain't no joke!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2016)

Ketchinup on some football....in other words bein lazy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2016)

someone put a hole in the wall Friday.   Boss wanted it patched by tomorrow morning.  Just got back.  20 minute drywall mud sure speeds up the process.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2016)

Got the pool closed up just in time this year. It's raining leaves and acorns today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got the pool closed up just in time this year. It's raining leaves and acorns today.



But warm enough to go swimming.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2016)

Evening all !!! Hope LilBloodbro improves daily !


1 night off this week, then seben skrait.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening all !!! Hope LilBloodbro improves daily !
> 
> 
> 1 night off this week, then seben skrait.



Thought it was only going to be tree stait?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2016)

Evenin.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 30, 2016)

Evening, just about that time


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2016)

I seed HANKUS....yep.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got the pool closed up just in time this year. It's raining leaves and acorns today.


*JUST* found a pool noodle to see if my contraption will work.......... next weekend might find mine closed!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening all !!! Hope LilBloodbro improves daily !
> 
> 
> 1 night off this week, then seben skrait.


so worried about lilblood!!!
*Unplugged* this weekend, had company, did "Tater Day" in Ocilla and had a big time! Thanks for the BD wishes!!
Aaaaaannnnnddd back to our normal *get ready for Monday* bluessss..................


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 30, 2016)

BOG ain't been on for a while and saw your post about lile blood our prayers from up here are with ya my friend.

Been out chasin birds going to post a thread and pics in the waterfowl forum in a bit.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2016)

morning all 

stonerbro, running after birds will keep you in shape.  

coffee is ready


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Morning Gobble and Mike. I sure need a few cups to get going!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 31, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning all
> 
> stonerbro, running after birds will keep you in shape.
> 
> coffee is ready



Thanks for the coffee GW , ahd a potty call at 1 in the morning and couldn't go back to sleep guess I'll take a nap later today cause right now it pourin down rain and I've been out duck hunting for 2 days so time to relax and stay warm and dry.  Oh and thanks to  Chase likin to do the chasin I just shoot pics and tell him what a good dog he is


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 31, 2016)

Good Morning Goblin.  Thanks for the fresh brewed coffee too as I need some to get fully awake.  I got to bed really late last night and didn't sleep very well at all.  Good Morning to Moonpie, and LML on the west coast and to the rest of the Driveler Nation as well.  (Great photos Mike....keep them coming !!!!)


I finally was able to get a buck yesterday morning so I will have some deer meat for the freezer in a few days.  It was not the buck that I have been hunting for this season but the opportunity presented itself to help put meat in the freezer so I took it.   I didn't realize it BUT it was 3 years ago on this same weekend Sunday morning that I last killed a deer which was Old Crab-Claw back then.  My freezer is about totally empty of deer meat so now my Daughter and Son-in-Law will get re-stocked again as well.  I will try and post some photos later.

A lot of things changed in my world this weekend and none of them are good at all unfortunately.  I will try to post some of the details later today as well.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey MP hows your Monday going so far?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks EE little story and more pics on the Waterfowl forum.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2016)

Mornin gobblein, Moon, EE, and LabsX.

Great pics Mike, and congrats on the buck EE.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Morning Jeff and EE. It's going ok Mike so far. It's still early though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2016)

Morning ya'll.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Morning Mud.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Goblin.  Thanks for the fresh brewed coffee too as I need some to get fully awake.  I got to bed really late last night and didn't sleep very well at all.  Good Morning to Moonpie, and LML on the west coast and to the rest of the Driveler Nation as well.  (Great photos Mike....keep them coming !!!!)
> 
> 
> I finally was able to get a buck yesterday morning so I will have some deer meat for the freezer in a few days.  It was not the buck that I have been hunting for this season but the opportunity presented itself to help put meat in the freezer so I took it.   I didn't realize it BUT it was 3 years ago on this same weekend Sunday morning that I last killed a deer which was Old Crab-Claw back then.  My freezer is about totally empty of deer meat so now my Daughter and Son-in-Law will get re-stocked again as well.  I will try and post some photos later.
> ...





Let us know something bro ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey Uncle Stoner, Chase getting a lil grey 'round the jawls ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let us know something bro ???



Yep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2016)

Except for working it's been a good weekend, GT won, uga lost . . .



LilDoodoo is LOVING his new owners !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2016)

Happy Halloween!

And Happy Birthday to my Daddy, he would have been 89 this year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Except for working it's been a good weekend, GT won, uga lost . . .
> 
> 
> 
> LilDoodoo is LOVING his new owners !!



Good for LilDooDoo, and Susie, and Quackie.



Keebs said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> And Happy Birthday to my Daddy, he would have been 89 this year.



BOO!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2016)

Mornin.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Uncle Stoner, Chase getting a lil grey 'round the jawls ???



He takes after me but that's not grey that's all that WISDOM ozzing out of our heads, we just are to smart and it's got to go somewhere


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Good for LilDooDoo, and Susie, and Quackie.
> 
> 
> 
> BOO!


 More like "HOW" today.............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2016)

Keebs said:


> More like "HOW" today.............



LOVE IT! 

HOW....................you doin.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> LOVE IT!
> 
> HOW....................you doin.


Thanks, you should have seen my guys expressions this morning!!!  I said, you mean ya'll didn't get the text/email about the costume contest??? Cool, I WIN!! 
Now I'm headed to City Hall, wonder if the Mayor is around?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Thanks, you should have seen my guys expressions this morning!!!  I said, you mean ya'll didn't get the text/email about the costume contest??? Cool, I WIN!!
> Now I'm headed to City Hall, wonder if the Mayor is around?





I bet you could have borrowed her regalia.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I bet you could have borrowed her regalia.


I could never do it justice like that Lady!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 31, 2016)

Keebs said:


> More like "HOW" today.............



Rumor mill heard that after Quack saw your picture he was heard running around in the shower singin this


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2016)

Keebs said:


> More like "HOW" today.............



Awesome! 

Went to a Halloween party Saturday night, but didn't dress for it. It was some Lord of the Rings like theme I believe.

Anyway, it was a flop and only 8 people showed up. Which wasn't all that bad after all, we got to tear up all the food. 

I tried to get MizT to buy a Hillary wig and a prison costume, get me Trump wig and I'd wear a suit and make America great again hat, and Jag a prison guard costume  but she didn't want to play.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Rumor mill heard that after Quack saw your picture he was heard running around in the shower singin this





Jeff C. said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Went to a Halloween party Saturday night, but didn't dress for it. It was some Lord of the Rings like theme I believe.
> 
> ...


My local feed lady has a *hanging manikin* with a hillary mask and a jail suit on at her place!  Had a doofus steal some of her Trump signs............ that place is eat up with security cameras.......... yep, he's in jail.....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Good evening Jeff, Mike, Keebs and Jeff. Shoulda hung him up with manikin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey Ms. Purty Eyes.............jailbait huh? 

He's a looker that's for sure.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good evening Jeff, Mike, Keebs and Jeff. Shoulda hung him up with manikin!


She wanted a dancin santa to use, but couldn't get one quick enough or cheap enough......


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Ms. Purty Eyes.............jailbait huh?
> 
> He's a looker that's for sure.


 
Later Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2016)

Wonder if'n I'll get any trickatreaters at the mine tonight ??


Afternoon brudders !!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder if'n I'll get any trickatreaters at the mine tonight ??
> 
> 
> Afternoon brudders !!



As long as ya ain't playin nekked twister when they show up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't wanna go to werk . . 

Good night all . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2016)

We never get trick or treaters.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 31, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> We never get trick or treaters.



Me neither


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Oct 31, 2016)

The TRAIN ENGINEER has gone to work  so I'm havin some kind of spicey BBQed wings I fixed up and tater tots for dinner


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2016)

No trick or treaters here either.   Not enough house density for the grubby give'me crowd to bother with when town is house after house.   

Picked up a few pecans this evening before dark.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2016)

So, Cody decided to do this waiting on trick or treaters. Lol.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> More better.



Nice bang bang. 

You have a PM.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice bang bang.
> 
> You have a PM.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So, Cody decided to do this waiting on trick or treaters. Lol.



That sweet MAN right there went to the Dr. with me today. He takes care of his Mama.  Dr. said he caint do no more. Sending me to a cardiologist.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2016)

Morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 1, 2016)

Good Morning Blood and Happy Tuesday to all of the rest of you drivelers.

I went to bed really late and just couldn't sleep unfortunately.  Probably by lunchtime, I will be feeling the results of it though.  

Coffee does sound like a good game plan for sure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 1, 2016)

morning blood and EE

coffee smells as good as it sounds.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 1, 2016)

Morning Gobble, EE and Blood.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 1, 2016)

Good Morning Gobblin and Moonpie.  Thanks for the fresh brewed coffee too.


Gobblin, as strange as it sounds, Teresa knows all about you and your mountain cabin, your gardening efforts,  along with the big coffee pot and occasionally even the 18-wheeler load of coffee that you deliver for all of us every morning.

She also knows about Blood, Drunkbro, and the water-balloons from time to times as well.  Also about Moon (the catfish whisperer) catching a boatload of catfish whenever he is hungry and feels like firing up the cooker too.  She knows about Jeffro and his continued traveling from here to yonder in his work activities.  She even knows about Jeffro painting 28 hours a day for the past few months too.  She also knows about Wycliff and his long work hours at night too, NCHillbilly (because we have enjoyed a meal and a night out with him and his wife Tina while we were visiting in North Carolina.  We think the world of Steve and his wife too).  She surely knows a lot about Quack and Ms Dawn too as Quack has called Teresa several times and has helped to boost her spirits along this journey.  She knows a lot about NIC and Ms Sheryl too and she loves the fact that they are the "perfect couple" and enjoy living in their slice of heaven too.  Teresa knows about Keebs (and her great tasting pear relish) and also Mr and Mrs H (and their recent hurricane exploits too), and even about LoveMyLabs Mike (along with his photo taking skills and hunting adventures with his beautiful Lab out in the wild spaces of the North West Territory).

These are just a few facts that Teresa and I have  discussed along the way.   We both really appreciate the fact that this website is a lifeline to the world of some of the nicest people on this planet too.   


ps:  I hope that none of you feel slighted by me not mentioning all of you.  The fact is that I could write for days and still not cover some of the great aspects about this website and members here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and Moonpie.  Thanks for the fresh brewed coffee too.
> 
> 
> Gobblin, as strange as it sounds, Teresa knows all about you and your mountain cabin, your gardening efforts,  along with the big coffee pot and occasionally even the 18-wheeler load of coffee that you deliver for all of us every morning.
> ...





Teresa and Mike.... our highest regards to the two of you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2016)

speakin of water baloonz ... bustin someone with one sure would make me feel better right about now...hhmmmm


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 1, 2016)

EE, still thinking and  for you and Theresa

Nic about to go bust a deer
blood about to bust a water balloon

I'm eating b'fast and going to bust button


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, still thinking and  for you and Theresa
> 
> Nic about to go bust a deer
> blood about to bust a water balloon
> ...





Yea, I`m fixin` to ease out of the house and go set a stand for a spell. I reckon I need to go ahead and bust one and get it to aging. Since the season been in, I done passed up a pile of easy shots, out of an even 100 sightings as of my last hunt Sunday evening. 

I know a lot of these are the same deer, but we got a pile of em this year. More so than normal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2016)

Morning gentlemen.

EE, our thoughts and prayers continue fro here for both TERESA and you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2016)

Good luck Nic!

Morning Jeff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, I`m fixin` to ease out of the house and go set a stand for a spell. I reckon I need to go ahead and bust one and get it to aging. Since the season been in, I done passed up a pile of easy shots, out of an even 100 sightings as of my last hunt Sunday evening.
> 
> I know a lot of these are the same deer, but we got a pile of em this year. More so than normal.



Saw a piebald last night when I was on my way home from filling up with gas. I turned around and went back to try to get a photo in the headlights, but the phone camera just wouldn't cooperate. It is only the second one I've ever seen in the wild. The first one I was actually in the stand.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Good luck Nic!
> 
> Morning Jeff!



Morning blood, how's Jakob making out?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and Moonpie.  Thanks for the fresh brewed coffee too.
> 
> 
> Gobblin, as strange as it sounds, Teresa knows all about you and your mountain cabin, your gardening efforts,  along with the big coffee pot and occasionally even the 18-wheeler load of coffee that you deliver for all of us every morning.
> ...







I'm slacking, haven't stawked her in awhile, she's such a class act and strong lady, always enjoy our talks !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2016)

Off for one day, would rather work 'em all straight.  85 1/2 hrs coming up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Off for one day, would rather work 'em all straight.  85 1/2 hrs coming up.



Coworkers takin days off for deer season?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and Moonpie.  Thanks for the fresh brewed coffee too.
> 
> 
> Gobblin, as strange as it sounds, Teresa knows all about you and your mountain cabin, your gardening efforts,  along with the big coffee pot and occasionally even the 18-wheeler load of coffee that you deliver for all of us every morning.
> ...


 bless her heart............. 's on going for ya'll.........

Mornin Folks............ I don't know what possessed me to sign up for the softball game this coming Saturday........ but we have practice this afternoon and I'm already wondering if I'll be able to move tomorrow!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Coworkers takin days off for deer season?





Yeah, I just don't understand why they don't choot 'em on the side of the road on the midnight shift ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


> bless her heart............. 's on going for ya'll.........
> 
> Mornin Folks............ I don't know what possessed me to sign up for the softball game this coming Saturday........ but we have practice this afternoon and I'm already wondering if I'll be able to move tomorrow!





You're gonna be crippled.  Take 2 Aleve in the morning and 2 at night and you're still gonna be crippled...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2016)

Mornin.

We love ya EE and  for Mz. Teresa.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2016)

No trick or treaters at the Cafe356. Candy is ALL mine.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Off for one day, would rather work 'em all straight.  85 1/2 hrs coming up.



I agree! one night off mixed into multiple nights don't do anything but screw your schedule up!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're gonna be crippled.  Take 2 Aleve in the morning and 2 at night and you're still gonna be crippled...


 I know....... what was I thinking???


mrs. hornet22 said:


> No trick or treaters at the Cafe356. Candy is ALL mine.


Didn't buy any candy, locked the gate, no problem!


havin_fun_huntin said:


>


 Git back in here!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I know....... what was I thinking???
> 
> Didn't buy any candy, locked the gate, no problem!
> 
> Git back in here!!!



you hate children now! I don't even know you anymore


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No trick or treaters at the Cafe356. Candy is ALL mine.



Your cardiologist gonna kick yo butt. 



Keebs said:


> I know....... what was I thinking???
> 
> Didn't buy any candy, locked the gate, no problem!
> 
> Git back in here!!!



He's running late to meet homo.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> you hate children now! I don't even know you anymore


 busted.......... lived in town a few months just before I got married........ never.again.!  They is blood.......ok, candy suckers!!  They.will.suck.you.dry....... and keep coming back!!


Jeff C. said:


> Your cardiologist gonna kick yo butt.
> 
> 
> 
> He's running late to meet homo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2016)

Only knee grow up in hera . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2016)

Hdm03 on the banjo ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2016)

I dunno why, but this song kinda reminds of Nic ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2016)

Here ya go Uncle Stoner . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2016)

Okay, one mo fo Uncle Stoner !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning blood, how's Jakob making out?



Beat up bad and still suffering from the concussion but I think he will be okay! Thanks for asking Jeff!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2016)

Son of son is some goot music Quack...


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2016)

All my hickory trees went from full foliage straight to dead foliage... No fall color this year at all! We need rain in a bad way around these parts!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Beat up bad and still suffering from the concussion but I think he will be okay! Thanks for asking Jeff!


 bless his heart.


blood on the ground said:


> Son of son is some goot music Quack...


 love me some Buffetttt, but I have to admit, I LOVE Afroman!


blood on the ground said:


> All my hickory trees went from full foliage straight to dead foliage... No fall color this year at all! We need rain in a bad way around these parts!


It's so dry down here, the squirrels are gnawing on water hoses huntin water!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


> bless his heart.
> 
> love me some Buffetttt, but I have to admit, I LOVE Afroman!
> 
> It's so dry down here, the squirrels are gnawing on water hoses huntin water!



The good Lord will provide ... In his own way ... He always provides! 
How are you pepper jelly Queen?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2016)

Keebs it's so dry up here the dogs have started marking their territory with chalk lines!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2016)

And the Baptist are converting over to Catholic!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2016)

It's so dry we had to close two lanes in the swimming pool!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2016)

Now they are encouraging folks to pee in the pool!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2016)

It's so dry the cows are giving powdered milk!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> The good Lord will provide ... In his own way ... He always provides!
> How are you pepper jelly Queen?


 Yes He will!!  I'm good, thanks!


blood on the ground said:


> Keebs it's so dry up here the dogs have started marking their territory with chalk lines!





blood on the ground said:


> And the Baptist are converting over to Catholic!





blood on the ground said:


> It's so dry we had to close two lanes in the swimming pool!





blood on the ground said:


> Now they are encouraging folks to pee in the pool!





blood on the ground said:


> It's so dry the cows are giving powdered milk!


   Blood be on a roll!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 1, 2016)

It's rained some much around here the ducks are wearin life jackets 


Think we set a new record for rain in Oct oh well nice to see pond with water in them again


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Yes He will!!  I'm good, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If Blood be on a roll does that mean he's "BUTTER?"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Keebs it's so dry up here the dogs have started marking their territory with chalk lines!





blood on the ground said:


> And the Baptist are converting over to Catholic!





blood on the ground said:


> It's so dry we had to close two lanes in the swimming pool!





blood on the ground said:


> Now they are encouraging folks to pee in the pool!





blood on the ground said:


> It's so dry the cows are giving powdered milk!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> If Blood be on a roll does that mean he's "BUTTER?"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm taking off.   Any errands you need me to run?   







Nah not gonna do 'em.

I pay tomorrow for leaving early today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2016)

Just checking.....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 1, 2016)

Been busy this afternoon. Like Jeff just checking. Got some chicken quarters on the egg. Bbl.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2016)

H approved of the boy's cleaning. No idea he had bought the gun.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2016)

Make that 108....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Make that 108....



Sightings?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Sightings?



Yep, I went back to confirm what I thought I read this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2016)

You covered up...


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2016)

Chief, in all seriousness, we surely are.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sounds like some fun sitting Nic. I like watching em, learn a lot by just observing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2016)

I dunno what I was thankin when I decided to stay up all day, I couldn't find my buttocks with both hands right about now . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno what I was thankin when I decided to stay up all day, I couldn't find my buttocks with both hands right about now . . .





Found 'em . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2016)

Morning!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2016)

It's so dry that the water tower was held up at gun point tonight


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> It's so dry that the water tower was held up at gun point tonight




So that is what happened ??????   Heck, I turned on the shower a little bit ago and the only thing that would come out of the faucet was............... IOU's, IOU's, IOU's !!!!!  



OH, Good Morning Blood.  It sure looks lonely in here this morning.  I've got to go to Savannah early this morning with my best friend and we are going to pick up a really large amount of $$$$$$$$$.  Over $400,000 in fact, so I am just riding with him for security purposes.  Hopefully two of my .40 caliber Glocks with 22-round magazines might be helpful !!!    


Unfortunately none of the $$$$$ is mine !!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> So that is what happened ??????   Heck, I turned on the shower a little bit ago and the only thing that would come out of the faucet was............... IOU's, IOU's, IOU's !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great announcement EEbro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2016)

Blood, I forgot to mention that my thoughts and Prayers are still being sent for Lil Blood in hopes that he will heal completely.  When I first read your comments about it, I got a huge lump in my throat for sure.  

Just know that your entire family is a very important part of this GON family and all of us want your family to be back to normal as soon as possible and hopefully can be out there deer hunting again.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> great announcement EEbro




This is just a smoke-screen as the real truck load of gold is taking a completely different route !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2016)

Did Quack quit working and is he still looking for his "rear-end" ?????  

Inquiring minds want to know ??????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2016)

With his weight loss maybe he don't have one anymore.  
Could be his staying up all day he realized he should clean up his act.   
Maybe he left it in the pictureless truck.  

EE, morning
blood, how goes it?
both of you,  still thinking about your love'd ones!!

Whoooooo Hoooooooo coffee is ready.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2016)

Good Morning Gobblin, Jeffro, and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers this morning.  Coffee surely sounds good right now to help me get awake.  Gotta get ready and hit the road soon.

I appreciate ALL OF YOU so very much !!!!!

Hopefully will be back on here tonight.

CYL.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2016)

Morning blood, EE, gobblein.....I'm awake too early.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, I forgot to mention that my thoughts and Prayers are still being sent for Lil Blood in hopes that he will heal completely.  When I first read your comments about it, I got a huge lump in my throat for sure.
> 
> Just know that your entire family is a very important part of this GON family and all of us want your family to be back to normal as soon as possible and hopefully can be out there deer hunting again.



thanks bro


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2016)

Hankus said:


> Mornin



Mornin Hank, how's the learnin goin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2016)

chief and hankus,   howdy


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2016)

Learnin is hard

Hey gobble


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chief and hankus,   howdy



Mornin gobblein



Hankus said:


> Learnin is hard
> 
> Hey gobble



That was my method too.Some things I wish I hadn't learnt.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Morning EE,Blood,Gobble, Hankus and Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE,Blood,Gobble, Hankus and Jeff.



Mornin Moon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE,Blood,Gobble, Hankus and Jeff.



yoyo moonbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2016)

I be tired tadeaf


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2016)

Mernin!
Softball practice weren't too bad........ lower back is 'bout the only thing bothering me & that isn't anything new!

How ya'll are?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> Softball practice weren't too bad........ lower back is 'bout the only thing bothering me & that isn't anything new!
> 
> How ya'll are?



Mornin schweetie. Hey, at least you can still run.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin schweetie. Hey, at least you can still run.


nope, not much running, but I got a few hits, only 2 got by me when I was fielding because they bounced AND I even pitched to one person and didn't do "too" bad!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2016)

The boys truck was just delivered.... Hard to look at for me... So glad it isn't any worse than it is!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> The boys truck was just delivered.... Hard to look at for me... So glad it isn't any worse than it is!





I understand. I looked at one or two of the pictures of my son`s mangled car and couldn`t stand to look any more. 

He`s still not over that wreck yet. I hope your son has a full recovery.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Morning Keebs(the softball queen) Nuge. Wow Bloodbro! Glad he fared as well as he did!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2016)

Keebs said:


> nope, not much running, but I got a few hits, only 2 got by me when I was fielding because they bounced AND I even pitched to one person and didn't do "too" bad!



We need video proof. :oke: 



blood on the ground said:


> The boys truck was just delivered.... Hard to look at for me... So glad it isn't any worse than it is!



Yep, that looks painful for sure. Hoping for a full recovery for Jakob.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno what I was thankin when I decided to stay up all day, I couldn't find my buttocks with both hands right about now . . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> Found 'em . . .





Hankus said:


> Mornin


Hey you! 


Keebs said:


> nope, not much running, but I got a few hits, only 2 got by me when I was fielding because they bounced AND I even pitched to one person and didn't do "too" bad!


Atta girl! 


blood on the ground said:


> The boys truck was just delivered.... Hard to look at for me... So glad it isn't any worse than it is!


 Glad he is improving. 


Jeff C. said:


>


It works.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> The boys truck was just delivered.... Hard to look at for me... So glad it isn't any worse than it is!


 My heart just dropped!!! Bless his heart, yep, the Lord does look after us!!


Nicodemus said:


> I understand. I looked at one or two of the pictures of my son`s mangled car and couldn`t stand to look any more.
> 
> He`s still not over that wreck yet. I hope your son has a full recovery.


I've been meaning to ask you how he was faring......... LilD asked me the other day and I told her I needed to check......


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs(the softball queen) Nuge. Wow Bloodbro! Glad he fared as well as he did!


 not any more,that's for sure, but I have to admit, I had fun!


Jeff C. said:


> We need video proof. :oke:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that looks painful for sure. Hoping for a full recovery for Jakob.


I can promise, it would most likely win America's Funniest Video's!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Morning Mrs. H. That's all that matters Keebs. Having fun=mission accomplished.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2016)

^^^ What he said! 


Hey!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2016)

Been a quiet day in hera.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^^^ What he said!
> 
> 
> Hey!


Look atchu!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Been a quiet day in hera.


= All Star lists, plus getting pics with names to go in the paper.........


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> So that is what happened ??????   Heck, I turned on the shower a little bit ago and the only thing that would come out of the faucet was............... IOU's, IOU's, IOU's !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Good News is that I did hold $426,000 in my hands earlier today.  Now the Bad News is that even though we brought it home this afternoon, NONE OF IT IS MINE !!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> The boys truck was just delivered.... Hard to look at for me... So glad it isn't any worse than it is!




Dang Blood, that was one heck of an impact on your son's truck.   I think that maybe an angel was sitting beside him in this accident.  

Prayers still heading yall's way for a complete recovery.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2016)

Afternoon folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> The boys truck was just delivered.... Hard to look at for me... So glad it isn't any worse than it is!



That's quite a lick. Better get to lookin for another one, that one's gonna be a total loss. Glad it was a tank and protected him as well as it did.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2016)

Afternoon !!!  Ole Chevy took a lick, hope Lilblood is improving !!


Grrrrrrrrrrrrr, sebeninarow with a meeting in the morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr, sebeninarow with a meeting in the morning.



Show up in your jammies. I dare you. I double dog dare you.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Evening Quackbro, Miggy, Chief, Gobble,EE and I see Bloodbro down there. Continued prayers for Ms T and Jakob.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Show up in your jammies. I dare you. I double dog dare you.






I don't own any jammies ???  How 'bout panties, robe and pink fuzzy wabbit slippers ??


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey I'm fixing to eat round here!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2016)

Morning kids...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Howdy Bloodbro. You pulling 12 tonight?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't own any jammies ???  How 'bout panties, robe and pink fuzzy wabbit slippers ??



That'll work. Pics please!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't own any jammies ???  How 'bout panties, robe and pink fuzzy wabbit slippers ??



As they


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2016)

Evening


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> As they



They put too many words on the first sign. Left the poor fella in the middle without one because of that.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2016)

Keebs said:


> love me some Buffetttt, but I have to admit, I LOVE Afroman!





I met him a month or so back, pretty funny guy to be around 








Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't own any jammies ???  How 'bout panties, robe and pink fuzzy wabbit slippers ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2016)

Got suppa cooked all up before the World Series starts. 
Taco lasagna. The boy is lubin it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got suppa cooked all up before the World Series starts.
> Taco lasagna. The boy is lubin it.



MizT makes some kind of Mexican lasagna....good stuff.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT makes some kind of Mexican lasagna....good stuff.



NO WAY. That's what I made. The boy approved.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2016)

I would post a pic, but we are working off of Cody's old laptop.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got suppa cooked all up before the World Series starts.
> Taco lasagna. The boy is lubin it.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I would post a pic, but we are working off of Cody's old laptop.



Glad you can't post one. I don't need no cravin flung right now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2016)

live from werk!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2016)

Hiya blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Hiya blood



whats up bro


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2016)

Working tonite, had a sick little man the past couple of days. Think he caught a stomach bug, but hopefully that's over now


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2016)

How is Lil Blood doing


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Working tonite, had a sick little man the past couple of days. Think he caught a stomach bug, but hopefully that's over now


Keep that stuff at your house please!


Wycliff said:


> How is Lil Blood doing



I think he is going to try to go back to school this morning! I doubt he stays all day... He is constantly complaining about a headache! He has a follow up appointment with the Dr my wife works for Friday!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Keep that stuff at your house please!
> 
> 
> I think he is going to try to go back to school this morning! I doubt he stays all day... He is constantly complaining about a headache! He has a follow up appointment with the Dr my wife works for Friday!



Probably will have one for a while, I'll tell you about my daughters car wreck one day


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2016)

treemohowas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> treemohowas



teumoours and I've got to go to work.  best get jittery to go


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 3, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Wycliff, Gobblin, and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers out there this morning.

I had a really long day yesterday as we were driving through Statesboro on the way to Savannah at daylight yesterday morning.  There was no major traffic at all on the way BUT coming home yesterday afternoon, it was a completely different story !!!   

Gobblin, Thanks for the coffee because it is helping to "get my rear in gear" this morning.

I decided to get some extra winks this morning as it was really late last night when I finally closed my eyes.


WAY TO GO CUBS.....FINALLY !!!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2016)

Did you go I-16 









EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Wycliff, Gobblin, and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers out there this morning.
> 
> I had a really long day yesterday as we were driving through Statesboro on the way to Savannah at daylight yesterday morning.  There was no major traffic at all on the way BUT coming home yesterday afternoon, it was a completely different story !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2016)

Good morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2016)

EE,

Pirates fan myself but I always want the National League to win the WS.   Good Job Cubbies!  Been over a century since they won it all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2016)

hey Wybro


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2016)

Mornin Wy, blood, gobblein, EE, and I don't see a Moon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Wy, blood, gobblein, EE, and I don't see a Moon.



incoming pm


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> incoming pm



Best Eva!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2016)

Where's Moon?


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2016)

Somebody wake blood up its about time to go


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Somebody wake blood up its about time to go



He's probably replenishing his stockpile of water balloons.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 3, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Did you go I-16



I drive back and forth to Statesboro so much that I know where every curve is and every bad spot of asphalt along the way too.  Of course, it is 4-laned from Augusta all the way to Statesboro and the speed limit is 65 for 95 percent of that ride too.  That ride is one of the smoothest anywhere around.  I normally drive it at about 75-80 mph most every trip.

Yes, we took the I-16 route.  I decided not to take the Hwy 67 (Fair Road route east out of Statesboro down to I-16 because of the early morning and problem with school buses on a 2-lane road so we took the By-pass and then on down to Hwy25/301 South down to I-16 Eastbound.  

We had a meeting at the Hyatt Regency Hotel Downtown on Bay Street so we were able to take I-16 and get off onto Bay Street really easy that way.  That is where we picked up the $426,000 to bring back home.  While having a nice free breakfast in the Hyatt, I looked outside the window and there was a really LARGE Yacht that looked to be around 150 feet plus in length docked outside within 50 feet of my table.  It had $$$$$ signs just dripping all over from it too !!!   I had planned to take my camera yesterday but I forgot it.  

It took us a while get the money but once we got it we drove right back on I-16 West and back through Statesboro (exited onto Hwy 67 this time).  I wanted to stop by my Daughter's office at GSU but we just didn't have time unfortunately.  




Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Wy, blood, gobblein, EE, and I don't see a Moon.





Jeff C. said:


> Where's Moon?



I think that I heard the Moon "dropped his drawers"  early this morning so you must have missed out on the Moon shining for sure !!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Good morning folks. Running behind this morning! Finally got it in gear and warmed up. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That'll work. Pics please!





gobbleinwoods said:


> As they




Ya'll ain't right . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2016)

Whoopsy being rude, forgot to say goot moanin !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2016)

Mornin! 
Tomorrow is my FRIDAY!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2016)

Haaaayyy


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Morning Mrs. H. and Quackbro.  Bloodbro you front porch sitting this morning?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H. and Quackbro.  Bloodbro you front porch sitting this morning?



I am now brother! Been a long night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2016)

Werd?

Look on the bright side MsHawtnett, today is also Thurstday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2016)

My girls pellet box .... LOL


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> My girls pellet box .... LOL




Blood, does she need so more because I think that I have a few containers of the .177 cal that I surely don't need at all.

I will be glad to ship them to you absolutely FREE too. 


Let me know.

Just a quick drive-by and gotta go for now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> My girls pellet box .... LOL



Suits her to a T. 
That's adorable. Tell her I said, " GO GIRL!".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2016)

Left ova taco lasagna and H2O.



and a butterfinger.
and a snikers.
and some peanut M&M's
and maybe a twix.
All FUN size of course.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Left ova taco lasagna and H2O.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You suck!^^^^^^ All of those are my favorites.  
(Yeah it works) 

On a good note, I went to pick Jag up from work and they had a big fish fry @ his work. The Mayor was there and said, "Go get Jared and y'all com fix you a plate". 

Fresh fried fish the Mayor caught down in Floridah, tater salad, Cole slaw, fries, hush puppies.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2016)

Dang it.....I'm rurnt now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You suck!^^^^^^ All of those are my favorites.
> (Yeah it works)
> 
> On a good note, I went to pick Jag up from work and they had a big fish fry @ his work. The Mayor was there and said, "Go get Jared and y'all com fix you a plate".
> ...



You suck! ^^^^^^ All of those are my favorites.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 3, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, does she need so more because I think that I have a few containers of the .177 cal that I surely don't need at all.
> 
> I will be glad to ship them to you absolutely FREE too.
> 
> ...



Wow, what a generous offer! Thank sockbro!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Somebody say fish? I knew it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You suck! ^^^^^^ All of those are my favorites.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Somebody say fish? I knew it!


----------



## champ (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm playin Mr. Mom this week! Fair is fair, Rachel gone huntin and i'm wearing an apron. Hahaha


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 3, 2016)

i am ready for some feetsball tonight!!  Rise Up!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Evening Champ and hdm03.


----------



## champ (Nov 3, 2016)

Whatt'ya say there Moonpie! Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2016)

champ said:


> I'm playin Mr. Mom this week! Fair is fair, Rachel gone huntin and i'm wearing an apron. Hahaha





Whoaaaaaaa???  Rachel's down here and nobody told me ??


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Sup Quackbro? Got a half a day tomorrow Champ and then headed to the camp. Hope it cools off like they are predicting! Gonna be there all next week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2016)

sixmonights !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 3, 2016)

You can do it Quackbro. Then you will get some time off to polish that new truck!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> You can do it Quackbro. Then you will get some time off to polish that new truck!





Evening Moonbro, 'bout time to get 'er done !!  


Need to hook up soon, still got yo sauce and deer horns.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Got you some squealers stuck back. Howdy Gobble.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got you some squealers stuck back. Howdy Gobble.





Seems like I always come out ahead on our trades.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2016)

Dang if I didn't hit the daily double on fish today. Neighbor drove up with a lil mess of shell cracker, couple nice crappie, and one probably at least a 5 lb bass and give'em to me. I was in the middle of workin off the ladder then had an important errors to go take care of. Just got through cleanin'em and put up.


Probably fry'em tomorrow night.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2016)

Evening, hope everyones day is going well


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2016)

Howdy Wy....back atcha.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2016)

People are crazy............ that is all


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> People are crazy............ that is all



Ok....


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok....



Just a conversation I was having at the time


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2016)

Won therdy an all's well!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 4, 2016)

tree ****y


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> tree ****y



Life in the fast lane Wybro? I gots tree fitteen


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Morning Wy and Bloodbro. It's finally Friday!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 4, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Life in the fast lane Wybro? I gots tree fitteen



Yep, trying to rush it


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 4, 2016)

Morning Moon and Everybody


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2016)

morn Wybro

rolled over after waking at 2 and being such until 3:30 but the coffee is on and the day is Friday.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 4, 2016)

I hear ya Gobble! Good morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 4, 2016)

Happy Friday Wycliff, Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin, and also to the rest of the sleeping drivelers this morning.

Gobblin, I need a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee  as my eyes are not working very well because my keyboard is really blurry this morning !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 4, 2016)

I forgot to mention that word on the street is that Moon has already got him a nice buck tied out at his hunting property this COLDER weekend too.

I understand that the deer will be huddled up around the fire over this weekend just to keep warm, so hunt accordingly !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2016)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Morning EE and Jeff. Looks like you hit the jackpot on the fish Jeff. Good deal! You know I loves me some fish! EE I hope the rope burns don't show up too bad! We will be at the camp this weekend, next week and next weekend. Really been looking forward to this trip! Maybe we timed it right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2016)

Mornin Moon. Neighbor is fishing in neighborhood pond and wearing them out. He told me he caught that 5-6 lb bass on a small bream he had caught while reeling it in. Last week he was catching some nice crappie on worms on the bottom.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2016)

Mornin Girls!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin Girls!



Mernin Honey Buns.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Morning Miggy. Sup Bloodbro? Hope Jakob is still mending. Prayers still being sent for him and Teresa.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2016)

Morning my bro's !! 


Kinda busy, but a good night, time went by fast !!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 4, 2016)

Morning kids......


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 4, 2016)

Rise Up!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 4, 2016)

^^^ mud?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Honey Buns.


Easy big fella!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy. Sup Bloodbro? Hope Jakob is still mending. Prayers still being sent for him and Teresa.


Thank you sir!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning my bro's !!
> 
> 
> Kinda busy, but a good night, time went by fast !!



Morning bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Rise Up!!!






hom03 done woke up having to pee . . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2016)

Mornin!
Played hookie yesterday to babysit Tiny Terror so LilD could work (usual baby sitter had dr appt.) He slept late, so I did too, then had a most handsome dirt covered kid to turn over to his Mama! That boy loves to play in the sand at my place!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> Played hookie yesterday to babysit Tiny Terror so LilD could work (usual baby sitter had dr appt.) He slept late, so I did too, then had a most handsome dirt covered kid to turn over to his Mama! That boy loves to play in the sand at my place!



Ifin you got cats beware of the sand... Theys surprises to be found... (that's all free advice Keebs!)


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hom03 done woke up having to pee . . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Morning hdm03 and Keebs. We will try to meet up after you finish this string of work Quackbro.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2016)

Mornin! 

Good game last night. Go Falcons!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning hdm03 and Keebs. We will try to meet up after you finish this string of work Quackbro.





10-4, I wanna go to deer camp, not to hunt, but to socialize !!!


----------



## champ (Nov 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10-4, I wanna go to deer camp, not to hunt, but to socialize !!!



Man I gotta take You over to the camp~ best bloody mary ever. Like taking a bite of a hunderdoller steak Brother. Yeah Rachel's been down since Wednesday. She'd love to see Ya'll. The clan and I will be down this evening so You got a little time to test Her will.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm going to run out of


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm going to run out of



GOOD!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2016)

Arby's smoked brisket sammich is righteous. Jis sayin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GOOD!



  




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Arby's smoked brisket sammich is righteous. Jis sayin.



Might give it go one day.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Ifin you got cats beware of the sand... Theys surprises to be found... (that's all free advice Keebs!)


 I do and I watch him about that!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> GOOD!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I do and I watch him about that!



Blood is dead on about the sand and cats. I remember years ago when my kids were very young and I built them a sand box in the back yard. It didn't take me long at all to tear it apart and get rid of it....every freakin cat in the neighborhood starting using it as a litter box.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Blood is dead on about the sand and cats. I remember years ago when my kids were very young and I built them a sand box in the back yard. It didn't take me long at all to tear it apart and get rid of it....every freakin cat in the neighborhood starting using it as a litter box.


I have two and they have their "favorite" spots to go........... I have to watch the dogs or they'll clean up after them!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2016)

Q'd cheekun ...tater an a salat is what's fer dinner!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Q'd cheekun ...tater an a salat is what's fer dinner!


 sounds deeelish!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 4, 2016)

Blood, your Daughter needs to check her mail tomorrow or Monday.  It should be there by posibly tomorrow or by  Monday for sure according to the USPS.  

Hope she makes good use of it too !!!!!  Before I log off and go to my high school football game in a few minutes up in Lincolnton, Just know my Prayers are still being sent for your Son and the rest of your family as well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2016)

champ said:


> Man I gotta take You over to the camp~ best bloody mary ever. Like taking a bite of a hunderdoller steak Brother. Yeah Rachel's been down since Wednesday. She'd love to see Ya'll. The clan and I will be down this evening so You got a little time to test Her will.






Grrrrrrrrrr, I'm werkin all weekend.







Keebs said:


> I have two and they have their "favorite" spots to go........... I have to watch the dogs or they'll clean up after them!





EWWWWWWWWWWWW !!!! 

Told ya, you shoulda named that dog DooDoo and CatPoo..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2016)

I have started my weekend.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 4, 2016)

I am at the camp! Frying fish tonigh! Will post up some pics in da cafe. Hope everyone has a good and safe weekend. Ttyl.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I am at the camp! Frying fish tonigh! Will post up some pics in da cafe. Hope everyone has a good and safe weekend. Ttyl.





Need to quiz you 'bout smoking a turkey on a side smoker grill ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, your Daughter needs to check her mail tomorrow or Monday.  It should be there by posibly tomorrow or by  Monday for sure according to the USPS.
> 
> Hope she makes good use of it too !!!!!  Before I log off and go to my high school football game in a few minutes up in Lincolnton, Just know my Prayers are still being sent for your Son and the rest of your family as well.



You are a good man sir! Our prayers are with you also!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2016)

Check!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Smoked turkey is the bomb Quackbro! Bloodbro you werkin tonight?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Smoked turkey is the bomb Quackbro! Bloodbro you werkin tonight?



No sir!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2016)

Grilled some chicken tenders, baked potato, and a salad...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2016)

H22 is going to sit in the woods tomorrow.
I'm


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

Good Saturday morning.   Doe days start in most of NGa  

coffee is ready for those needing a sip


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Morning Gobble.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2016)

Mornin gobblein, Moon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2016)

Good luck to those in a tree stand or blind.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2016)

Morning bro's !!   fomonights !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Morning Jeff and Quackbro. OTG watching a gap in the pines. Come on Wally Moe!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 5, 2016)

Mornin. 
A bit chilly out there this mornin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Morning Mrs. H. Feels good to me. Hope H22 can bag a couple for y'all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> A bit chilly out there this mornin.





R u nipply ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2016)

Pulled some fish out of the freezer to add them to the lil mess neighbor brought me, gonna pull a Moon and have a fish fry tonight with Cuz n wife and brother n Sil for the LSWHO n BAMMER game.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 5, 2016)

That sounds right up my alley Jeff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> That sounds right up my alley Jeff!



Bout to clean out my supply, Moon. Time to refresh it I reckon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 5, 2016)

We can remedy that. Fried some last night at the camp.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2016)

Morning kids! OTG... Watching a beautiful whiteoak ridge.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Good looking spot Bloodbro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 5, 2016)

*OTG too Blood.*

Watching this gap in the pines. The river is right behind that big oak.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Watching this gap in the pines. The river is right behind that big oak.



That's a good looking spot also!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2016)

^^ I'd set in either one of those spots.^^


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2016)

Alotta BIG bucks hit the ground this morning !!


Evening all !!!  Time change tonight, I've 13hrs . .  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Alotta BIG bucks hit the ground this morning !!
> 
> 
> Evening all !!!  Time change tonight, I've 13hrs . .  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.



No!!! I hate it gittin dark at sicks a clock!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2016)

^^^^ That is a kang size comment.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 5, 2016)

My phone doesn't like GON.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 5, 2016)

He makin pickled eggs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 5, 2016)

And grilled deer poppers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 5, 2016)

And pizza.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2016)

Morning kids.. I guess! It's cooler weather... Fired up da grill an cooked some of baby girls deer, n, mashed taters, Brunswick stew, an a salad... Blek nasty!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2016)

Sock bro dun hooked my girl up with some 177 pellets....
thanks Mike, you made her day brother!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sock bro dun hooked my girl up with some 177 pellets....
> thanks Mike, you made her day brother!



Awesome sauce.
H22's deer poppers are good ta deaf. Deer tenderloin marinated in Dales, wrapped in bacon, dusted with red pepper and brown sugar, grilled. Wish I could post pics.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Looks like you throwed down tonight Bloodbro! EE fixed baby girl up for sure! Good people on da forum! That sure sounds good Mrs. H! My phone won't post pics either! I have to use my iPad to post pics in the cafe.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2016)

My old single shot rifle got me another big doe this evening.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sock bro dun hooked my girl up with some 177 pellets....
> thanks Mike, you made her day brother!




Blood, I am happy that she received them today as I just mailed them yesterday.  I like your photo from today too.    

In your original post, I was really glad that you showed the photo of her with the pellets etc because I have had at least 3 containers of the .177 cal pellets for about 30 years now and I also have had the partial carton of BB's for about that same length of time.  I have no use for them so I thought that it would be a good idea to send them her way !!!!

She is a very talented and beautiful young lady and I was glad to give these to her.  I am really proud of your kids as you stay involved in their activities and the world needs more parents like you and your wife too.

I hope that she also found my note in that little box too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 5, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> My old single shot rifle got me another big doe this evening.




Congratulations NIC for putting some meat on the table too.  Nice healthy doe for sure.  I really do love that pretty rifle yours too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2016)

Nic,  nice sized doe.  

The extra hour of shuteye sure didn't take immediate effect.   Must be a gradual improvement on the looks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 6, 2016)

Good deal Nic. Nice shot of the deer and your rifle! Good on you EE very nice gesture! Good morning Gobble, coffee is right on time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2016)

Mornin gobblein and Moon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2016)

The forum clock is almost right.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> The forum clock is almost right.



could be.

morning Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2016)

Morning gobblein, you in the woods this morning?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning gobblein, you in the woods this morning?



house is surrounded by woods.  so yes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> house is surrounded by woods.  so yes.



 

Was in my garage the other morning when 2 does showed up. I thought about it for a minute.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2016)

I've not seen anything walk past the back deck yet this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've not seen anything walk past the back deck yet this morning.



Yep, skwerls aren't even on the rampage for nuts yet.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 6, 2016)

Morning Jeff. Back in my from yesterday OTG. Feels good this AM. They were moving pretty good through here yesterday. A little fog has rolled in off of the river. Now it's just a waiting game.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. Back in my from yesterday OTG. Feels good this AM. They were moving pretty good through here yesterday. A little fog has rolled in off of the river. Now it's just a waiting game.



10-4 Moon, good luck. Had a little fog here also, but it has burned off now that the Sun has risen above the tree line.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2016)

I've heard a couple of shots across the river in neighboring county about a 1/4- 1/2 mile from here.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 6, 2016)

*A little fog this morning.*

That's the only deal when you hunt next to the river. It will burn off shortly. That oak tree is loaded.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2016)

Morning folks... 

EE, glad I read back or we would've missed the note!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 6, 2016)

I bet we've all gained 10 pounds this weekend. The fog has burned off now. They didn't move till later in the morning yesterday.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 6, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro. You hunting this morning?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro. You hunting this morning?



Na, should be but decided to hang out with momma this morning! She's so lucky!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning folks...
> 
> EE, glad I read back or we would've missed the note!



Mornin blood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood.



Morning sir, how's everyone doing in your world?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2016)

We got meat. Lots of meat! 
He was covered up yesterday morning, but he is very particular about his deer. Can't wait for him to get home and I get to see it. I hope I don't want it mounted. We have too many already. He didn't want to mount the last one, but I insisted. It was just too pretty. It is still my favorite mount.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We got meat. Lots of meat!
> He was covered up yesterday morning, but he is very particular about his deer. Can't wait for him to get home and I get to see it. I hope I don't want it mounted. We have too many already. He didn't want to mount the last one, but I insisted. It was just too pretty. It is still my favorite mount.



Good news!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2016)

Good news indeed. He didn't go last year due to back problems. We were getting low on ground venison. I don't like to buy meat.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 6, 2016)

Yep awesome news Mrs. H! You cook her a good brekfus this morning Bloodbro? Heard a shot about 8:15. Coyote chased some does away from friends stand down river. He is no longer with us!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2016)

hearing song dogs this morning too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2016)

Eggs ova easy, corn beef hash, pigs inda blanket! My mouth could wait long enough for a picture.... It was better than a poke in the eye!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning sir, how's everyone doing in your world?



Doing fine bro, we got the grandbaby, Everett, yesterday and he spent the night. Hard to beat that.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good news indeed. He didn't go last year due to back problems. We were getting low on ground venison. I don't like to buy meat.



My freezer is MT. Hopefully, I'll get to go late season and kill a doe or two.

Congrats to H22!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2016)

Good day/night bro's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Eggs ova easy, corn beef hash, pigs inda blanket! My mouth could wait long enough for a picture.... It was better than a poke in the eye!



Speaking of breakfast, thinkin bout some scrambled eggs and fried fish. MizT, Everett, and Jag are all still sleeping though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day/night bro's.



Just a few more brother, sleep well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2016)

Finally, Everett woke MizT up. I got his diaper changed and fed him half a bottle. Lil rascal stopped halfway through and started tryin to cut up with me. MizT intervened, said "no playin at the table".


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2016)

Jeffgrow.... Let me know if you want some deera meat! I'd be happy to bring you some! These youngans of mine have  very itchy trigger fingers !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hearing song dogs this morning too.





I hear em here nearly every day. Sometimes multiple packs at the same time. I like to listen to em. They were carrying on in the field behind my barn  last night while I was fooling with my deer.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2016)

Congratulations on your kill Nic!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 6, 2016)

Poor rhbama   The turkeys found out that he wasn't going to make it up here this year for a hunt to thin the flock, so a bunch of redheads got together for a party  . They were yukkin it up and dancin and having a good ole boys time

 sorry Robert just couldn't help myself


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Jeffgrow.... Let me know if you want some deera meat! I'd be happy to bring you some! These youngans of mine have  very itchy trigger fingers !!



Thanks brother blood, pm replied to. What an awesome gesture my friend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2016)

It didn happen....no pics. 

Cooked up a little Cajun brunch for Us just a while ago.

Diced up some bell pepper, jalapeño pepper, and onions and sautéed in skillet with butter. In the meantime I had warmed up some fried fish and hush puppies in the oven. Dumped 9 scrambled up eggs with a nice big splash of half n half in the skillet with sautéed peppers and onions. And just before the eggs were fully cooked tossed in the diced up fried fish.

Talk about some good stuff with ketchup and hush puppies on the side.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks brother blood, pm replied to. What an awesome gesture my friend.



My offer stands my friend... Just let me know!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 6, 2016)

Cool pic Mike! Dang that sounds good Jeff! Just filleted 41 small bass that were caught out of the pond below the camp house yesterday. We are going to have to have something to eat up here this week.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> It didn happen....no pics.
> 
> Cooked up a little Cajun brunch for Us just a while ago.
> 
> ...



Sounds good! Same here. Got a big pot of Nic's chili going here. Smells so good, but can't post pics no more.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 6, 2016)

Toasty in the ground blind


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2016)

Chili at the Cafe 356.
And........ when you don't want to mess with a buttermilk pie. Just get some French vanilla pie pudding, add a little nutmeg, and some EW eggnog. Pour it in a pie shell. Done in 3 minutes or less.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2016)

treemo . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Chili at the Cafe 356.
> And........ when you don't want to mess with a buttermilk pie. Just get some French vanilla pie pudding, add a little nutmeg, and some EW eggnog. Pour it in a pie shell. Done in 3 minutes or less.



Sounds good.....batch of chili is in my short list. Thanks for the EZ pie recipe too. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> treemo . .



Short timer Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>




H22 decided he wanted some cornbread wiff his chili. I been the cookin quang today. He got something he has never gotten in ALL of his years of hunting. He has gotten a 1 point up to lots of tens. Today he got a 9 point. Second time this season sitting in the tree. Cool beans.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 6, 2016)

A squirrel just scored in the Green Bay game, and the Packers are still losing.  I love me some Green Bay Packers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 6, 2016)

Live from werk!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2016)

Came in a hr early last night.. so ima leavin at 6 dis mornin! Gone shneak me a hunt in before bed!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2016)

Coffee bro and sock bro should be wiggling a toe here real soon!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2016)

Moonbro proly in the kitchen cuttin chicken up to fry ....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2016)

I am wiggling.   Going to sneak in a hunt after work before the sun sets this afternoon myself.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Moonbro proly in the kitchen cuttin chicken up to fry ....



I'm cuttin sumthin but it ain't chicken   brb


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Morning Gobble and Bloodbro. Fried egg and grilt cheese sandwiches this morning with a good helping of Gobbles coffee. Good luck Bloodbro hope you can bag a biggun! Thermometer on the porch at the camp holding at 45 degrees this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2016)

Mornin blood, gobblein, and Moon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Morning Jeff. Watching the sun come up in a new spot this morning. Here we go.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 7, 2016)

Good Morning to long gone Blood (who might be able to lasso a nice deer this morning), Gobblin, Moonpie (who is already full of breakfast and is hopefully looking through his scope now at a nice deer) and to Jeffro who is probably tired of painting for the past 6 months.

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee this morning as I am running really slow as I went to bed late and slept a couple of extra hours this morning.  Your coffee is starting to help get my MOJO on now for sure.

I would have posted 30 minutes ago but I was on the phone.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Morning EE. Nothing has made an appearance yet. Can hear some turkeys but no confirmed sighting.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 7, 2016)

*My view.*

Hoping one will step out this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 7, 2016)

I see Bloodbro checking in. Good luck brother.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2016)

A little under dressed this morning.... Lights are on high at the moment! There ain't nothing better than setting in the woods at daybreak! This is hands down my favorite time of day! Who could deny our maker after seeing a beautiful morning spent enjoying all of his creations! 
Hope you all have a great Monday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2016)

Good luck to you brother... That's a good looking spot!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> A little under dressed this morning.... Lights are on high at the moment! There ain't nothing better than setting in the woods at daybreak! This is hands down my favorite time of day! Who could deny our maker after seeing a beautiful morning spent enjoying all of his creations!
> Hope you all have a great Monday!




I agree with you Blood.  I love to be in my deer stand about 20 minutes before you can see in the woods and then watch the world come back to life as daybreak begins.  There is NOTHING like it just as you said.

PS:  No deer were harmed on my property this weekend !!!!  

The 11-pointer that I hunted last year and he is an 11 point again now this season has disappeared for the past two weeks now and has not shown up on any of my cameras unfortunately.  I think that someone else has probably got him by now.  My processor friend has not processed him for anybody yet though but a lot of people do their own these days so he is probably already into deer steaks etc by now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2016)

Good luck blood and Moon.

Mornin EE.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 7, 2016)

*Two down the hill.*

Thought they were going to get in my lap.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 7, 2016)

I found out that I actually lied about something last week.  I could not find any acorns on my property at all and I told people about that last week.  I had noticed that the deer on trail cams had dropped down to only about 15-20 percent in number compared to last month etc.  Yesterday afternoon, I found out why.

I went way back on the back corner (about 8 acres) down in the creek valley and low and behold, the acorns have the ground completely covered and that is where the deer have been feeding for sure.  The leaves are plowed up and the acorns completely cover the ground and they are huge white-oak acorns so the deer can eat for 15-20 minutes and can be completely full.  The acorns were falling like crazy yesterday afternoon.   I put a new camera on a trail coming from the jungle on the adjoining property onto my property yesterday.   It is so open in that area that I have never actually hunted it before BUT I moved one of my ladder stands and put it up in a great spot yesterday and chained and locked it onto the tree.  These trees are probably 50-100 years old and most are very large at the base and very tall.  

Now for the bad news, I won't be able to hunt anymore this month as I will be going to Texas next weekend and I will not be back until December at the earliest.  By then, the acorns might be all gone.  I have had to adjust my normal work schedule tremendously but hopefully I will be able to find a way to take care of my customers as well during this tough time.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thought they were going to get in my lap.



Great looking area. 

Moon, hang in there because there is a big heavy 8-pointer following these does and will be by there within about 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 7, 2016)

*Turkey thugs.*

Deer eased off and these guys showed up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2016)

Good morning bro's !!  Moonbro hunting a purty place! 


Gotta crash, tumonights !!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning bro's !!  Moonbro hunting a purty place!
> 
> 
> Gotta crash, tumonights !!


 Mernin!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2016)

eagle eye 444 said:


> i found out that i actually lied about something last week.  I could not find any acorns on my property at all and i told people about that last week.  I had noticed that the deer on trail cams had dropped down to only about 15-20 percent in number compared to last month etc.  Yesterday afternoon, i found out why.
> 
> I went way back on the back corner (about 8 acres) down in the creek valley and low and behold, the acorns have the ground completely covered and that is where the deer have been feeding for sure.  The leaves are plowed up and the acorns completely cover the ground and they are huge white-oak acorns so the deer can eat for 15-20 minutes and can be completely full.  The acorns were falling like crazy yesterday afternoon.   I put a new camera on a trail coming from the jungle on the adjoining property onto my property yesterday.   It is so open in that area that i have never actually hunted it before but i moved one of my ladder stands and put it up in a great spot yesterday and chained and locked it onto the tree.  These trees are probably 50-100 years old and most are very large at the base and very tall.
> 
> now for the bad news, i won't be able to hunt anymore this month as i will be going to texas next weekend and i will not be back until december at the earliest.  By then, the acorns might be all gone.  I have had to adjust my normal work schedule tremendously but hopefully i will be able to find a way to take care of my customers as well during this tough time.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Good morning Keebs. Feels good this morning!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 7, 2016)

Good morning folks


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Keebs. Feels good this morning!


 Yeah it does........... I'm like Quack, still wearing my shorts, but with a sweat shirt added....... 


Wycliff said:


> Good morning folks


well hi there..............


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Morning Wy. You day walking this week?


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 7, 2016)

Keebs said:


> well hi there..............





Hey 







Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy. You day walking this week?



Yes sir thru Thursday


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2016)

<----- ham sammich, chips & h2O


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 7, 2016)

chili, soda crackers and H2O.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 7, 2016)

Grilt poke chop, corn, and carrots


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> chili, soda crackers and H2O.


 I'm 'bout ready for some chili myself!


Wycliff said:


> Grilt poke chop, corn, and carrots


 ok, you win!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 7, 2016)

Why THANK ya Moon for the comment on the turkey pics

So far it's been slow on the duck/goose huntin but we manage something most of the time.

Sunday was just about the most frustrating day, while setting up the deks my decoy bag came loose and sank (never did find it) and Mallards just kep coming in during the dark  but when it got light enough we saw lots of geese but they just never came our way. 

1st pic probably the closes to a chance on geese but that was as close as anything got to us.

2nd shot Chase retrieving a Mallard drake that came to close but wasn't dead and went under but he kep after it and when he caught it, it was a butt catch but he wasn't turning loose  We did get a Green wing Teal but I didn't get a pic of it.

3rd pic it was such a frustrating day Chase just decided it was time for a nap


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 7, 2016)

Well took care and breasted both the Mallard and the Teal out soaked in salt water over night then the next day cut up onion and bacon and the ducks . a little olive oil and browned it all up. Mixed in salt and pepper and a can of Bushes baked beans. Some   shreaded 3 cheese on top popped in the oven. Cooked some elbow mac and sat down for a good meal!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Too bad on the bag Mike! I bet that was some sure nuff good eating! Looks awesome!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 7, 2016)

Nice pictures Labs


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 7, 2016)

All day


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 7, 2016)

Just hit 25 posts


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 7, 2016)

Where did everybody go


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 7, 2016)

No one posts in here anymore on day shift


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 7, 2016)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (1 members and 2 guests)


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 7, 2016)

Hey Guests


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 7, 2016)

I am a regular,  not during the day normally.   But grabbed a minute of down time to fly by and see what was happening.

Hay Wybro


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 7, 2016)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 7 (1 members and 6 guests)
 Woohoo got more guests


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 7, 2016)

Hiya GW


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 7, 2016)

Need the guest to sign up and start posting unless they banded


----------



## Keebs (Nov 7, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Just hit 25 posts





Wycliff said:


> Where did everybody go


I'm taking an online course for work........... keep failin!


Wycliff said:


> Need the guest to sign up and start posting unless they banded


they too skeered after they read da drivelah!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 7, 2016)

Mdga


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 7, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Nice pictures Labs



Thanks Wybro   Rebecca's going with me tomorrow. It's only a duck day ( you can only hunt geese on Sat,Sun, and wed. and certain holidays) and she wants to watch her baby boy at work and she has the day off so we'll just see what happens????? Probably only half a day out but what the heck she's going with me. Maybe she'll be my good luck charm and we'll get some ducks??


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Howdy Wy, Jeff, Keebs, Gobble and Mike. Just settled in for the evening hunt. Sure has warmed up! Maybe Rebecca will bring some good luck!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 7, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Thanks Wybro   Rebecca's going with me tomorrow. It's only a duck day ( you can only hunt geese on Sat,Sun, and wed. and certain holidays) and she wants to watch her baby boy at work and she has the day off so we'll just see what happens????? Probably only half a day out but what the heck she's going with me. Maybe she'll be my good luck charm and we'll get some ducks??



Sounds like a good family day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2016)

Grrrrrrrrr, gotta meeting in the morning . . 



Dawn drove my Ranger to the dump, and comes back with a really nice chair...


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, gotta meeting in the morning . .
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn drove my Ranger to the dump, and comes back with a really nice chair...



May want to let her carry the trash off more often


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> May want to let her carry the trash off more often









There's a GREAT deal on a 2015 4x4 Polaris 570 in the S&S .


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 7, 2016)

Somebody will jump on that one quick


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 7, 2016)

You working tonite Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Somebody will jump on that one quick





That's a $10k 4 wheeler . . 




Headed in . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2016)

Hava goot evening Wybro !!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hava goot evening Wybro !!



Have a good nite sir


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2016)

Time for Werky Werky


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Time for Werky Werky



You on 7 2 7 this week


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 7, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> You on 7 2 7 this week



Yes sir ... Don't mind it .. just hate the 11-11


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Evening Bloodbro.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 7, 2016)

What be this werky werk stuff your talkin about??? I've forgot what that was like to have to work for a liven


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 7, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Sounds like a good family day



Suppose to be sunshiney and 60 deg and even though she won't be hunting she wants to just go out, lounge around and maybe watch Chase do his thing


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 8, 2016)

sleepy tadeaf


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 8, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro. You can make it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro. You can make it.



bloodbro, will this help get to the finish line?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2016)

Mornin blood, gobblein, Moon. Hang in there blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 8, 2016)

Passed on a doe last night.   Not a yuge one and she had twin fawns with her.  They had lost their spots and I know they say once they have done so they can survive on their own but I still have trouble popping a doe under those circumstances.

morning Chief


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 8, 2016)

Good Morning to you Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin, Jeffro, and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers this morning.  I am late to this party as I am having a hard time "getting my rear in gear" with this new time garbage etc.

Gobblin, hopefully some of your coffee will help me get fully awake.  


Moon, I surely hope that you have some success in the deer woods this week and will be able to fill your freezer.


My time is getting short as I am going to Texas in a few days and won't be back until December.  This will be one of the hardest trips to Texas that I have ever made for sure.  I definitely won't be visiting any customers on this trip BUT I will be doing anything that I can to help Teresa as she now needs 24 hour care.  

I surely will be missing the normal early morning get-together with the rest of you drivelers.  I've got to make a delivery at 8:30 AM this morning to a local customer and that will be nice since I have been sitting on these goods for the past two months now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Passed on a doe last night.   Not a yuge one and she had twin fawns with her.  They had lost their spots and I know they say once they have done so they can survive on their own but I still have trouble popping a doe under those circumstances.
> 
> morning Chief



Morning gobblein, yeah that's tough. 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin, Jeffro, and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers this morning.  I am late to this party as I am having a hard time "getting my rear in gear" with this new time garbage etc.
> 
> Gobblin, hopefully some of your coffee will help me get fully awake.
> 
> ...



Mornin Mike.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 8, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Bloodbro, Jeff and EE. Safe travels EE, prayers continue to be sent for Teressa and you too. Please tell her that we have her on our minds and prayers are being sent daily. Just got situated and waiting on daylight. Love seeing the sun come up and the woods come alive.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 8, 2016)

Morning boys! I'm paying for staying up late deer hunting yesterday ....I had to be back at work by 6:30 ...4 or so hrs of sleep just ain't cutting it!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 8, 2016)

Ouch Bloodbro. You need to hibernate all day now when you get home!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 8, 2016)

I hope all of you will have a great day and will pass it on.  Thanks for your Prayers for Teresa and me too.


Will try to catch back up later today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 8, 2016)

*Wakey, Wakey.*

This beats work every time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I hope all of you will have a great day and will pass it on.  Thanks for your Prayers for Teresa and me too.
> 
> 
> Will try to catch back up later today.



Mike, continued thoughts and prayers for Ms Teressa and you both. Let the light and warmth shine upon you both today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin, Jeffro, and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers this morning.  I am late to this party as I am having a hard time "getting my rear in gear" with this new time garbage etc.
> 
> Gobblin, hopefully some of your coffee will help me get fully awake.
> 
> ...




Sockbro, be sure and give my love to Ms. Teresa, she's in our thoughts and daily prayers.  Such a class act.




Morning gang !!!  Told bossman last night if I had to go to the meeting this morning I was voting for Hitlary, he excused me !!!   Took 5 minutes for me to vote in the city of Warthen, home of the oldest jail in Ga.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sockbro, be sure and give my love to Ms. Teresa, she's in our thoughts and daily prayers.  Such a class act.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how many times you been a guest?

I voted on the way to work too, didn't take long either!


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning boys! I'm paying for staying up late deer hunting yesterday ....I had to be back at work by 6:30 ...4 or so hrs of sleep just ain't cutting it!



I just heard a big shot from up your way, I bets yous asleep tho.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> how many times you been a guest?
> 
> I voted on the way to work too, didn't take long either!





That jail ain't big enough to hold me . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 8, 2016)

Morning Keebs, Quackbro and P44. I early voted week before last. We are at the hunting camp this week.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2016)

Mornin! 
I voted Tuesday. Two weeks ago. Took all of 9 minutes. I did wear RED for Trump today!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 8, 2016)

Morning Mrs. H. Tell H22 congrats on thr venison for me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H. Tell H22 congrats on thr venison for me.



Will do. 

Co-worker gave him a doe yesterday. His whole family hunts, and he didn't need the meat. Gonna be busy at the Cafe 356 tonight putting up meat. He took his to the processor.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That jail ain't big enough to hold me . .





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, Quackbro and P44. I early voted week before last. We are at the hunting camp this week.


 Enjoy!  Spotted 5 deer on the way home last night........... all in the dang ditch or IN the road!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> I voted Tuesday. Two weeks ago. Took all of 9 minutes. I did wear RED for Trump today!


 I forgot.......... I haz my black work shirt on......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Enjoy!  Spotted 5 deer on the way home last night........... all in the dang ditch or IN the road!
> 
> I forgot.......... I haz my black work shirt on......



2 of the girls here wore black. They think Killery is gonna win. 
One of the guys has a blue shirt on. When I said something about wearing red for Trump, he looked down at his shirt and........ well I can't say what he said here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



Now we got to look at that stankin possum all day. smh-ing.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 2 of the girls here wore black. They think Killery is gonna win.
> One of the guys has a blue shirt on. When I said something about wearing red for Trump, he looked down at his shirt and........ well I can't say what he said here.


I have a red long sleeved too, I just plain forgot.......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now we got to look at that stankin possum all day. smh-ing.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 8, 2016)

he don't stank


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 8, 2016)

Howdy


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now we got to look at that stankin possum all day. smh-ing.





You`re welcome.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re welcome.


 Nicodemus to the rescue!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re welcome.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2016)

Fried fish sammiches.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 8, 2016)

I haven't been over but I bet the PF is about to implode


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Fried fish sammiches.


Pepperoni hot pocket in Strang's honor. 


Wycliff said:


> I haven't been over but I bet the PF is about to implode



I log off before I go, but I have been looking today.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pepperoni hot pocket in Strang's honor.
> 
> 
> I log off before I go, but I have been looking today.



Mz HTuTu be stawkin the PF


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Mz HTuTu be stawkin the PF



It's scary in thera.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 8, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I haven't been over but I bet the PF is about to implode


Ain't no way I'd go any where near there today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2016)

Don't worry I'm keepin them skrait ova in da PF.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2016)

Last night !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2016)

Gonna be a long week.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2016)

That's just the first of two. Thank goodness one is at the processor.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gonna be a long week.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2016)

Since when did masking tape turn blue.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2016)

Oh, H22 just corrected me. That's just a piece of one. Yep, long week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 8, 2016)

Anyone still up?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2016)

Concede you WITCH!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2016)

Tried calling you Blood...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2016)

It's over!!!  The Don rolled the evil WITCH! !!


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's over!!!  The Don rolled the evil WITCH! !!



R U sure !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> R U sure !!



Positive!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 9, 2016)

May Eugene rest in peace.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> May Eugene rest in peace.



Lol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 9, 2016)

I can't believe I'm still up. Time to make America great again. I'm so happy!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can't believe I'm still up. Time to make America great again. I'm so happy!!!!!



Get back inda house before somebody sees you!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can't believe I'm still up. Time to make America great again. I'm so happy!!!!!



I was up too.

I am going to need my coffee this way at work today


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 9, 2016)

Mernin day walkers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 9, 2016)

MY GOD,  the news just said that TRUMP has won the presidency !!!!!!!


Thank you Elizabeth, there is a Santa Claus after all !!!!!!!

THANKSGIVING, CHRISTMAS, VALENTINE'S DAY, EASTER, 4TH OF JULY, LABOR DAY, AND HOLLOW WEENY ALL JUST CAME EARLY AND I HOPE THAT I NEVER HEAR THE WORD CLINTON'S OR OBAMA AGAIN UNLESS THE NEWS SAYS THAT THEY ARE IN JAIL FOR THE REST OF THEIR LIVES OR BETTER YET (NOT BREATHING THE OXYGEN THAT HONEST PEOPLE NEED TO BREATHE).........AND HOPEFULLY THEY WILL NOT BE NOT BE ON THIS PLANET ANYMORE!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 9, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Bloodbro and EE.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 9, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest of you drivelers this morning.

I dang surely hope that I'm not dreaming BUT the News is in fact CORRECT   !!!!!!

FINALLY, THE USA CAN GET RID OF ALL OF THOSE HOLLYWOOD MORONS THAT SAID THEY WOULD LEAVE THE USA IF TRUMP WON.  

GOOD RIDDANCE TO THAT BUNCH OF BOZOS !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 9, 2016)

morning moonbro, EE, blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 9, 2016)

EE be getting his socks off this mernin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> EE be getting his socks off this mernin



Blood, you misspelled one word in that sentence.  


I am so dang happy that I don't know whether to scratch my watch or wind my rear-end this morning !!!!!!

I've got to get some brake work done on my truck early this morning and I plan to blow my horn as much as possible along the route while there are two Glocks laying beside me with 22-Round magazines in both !!!!  I think that I might wear two red caps this morning and have one facing forward and one facing backwards.

There surely are some CRYING DEMOCRATS HERE IN AUGUSTA this morning as they are fearful about losing their FREE cellphones, FREE housing, FREE Healthcare, FREE Retro Cars, FREE 26" wheels and FREE fancy rims, and also their FREE BOOM BOXES that you can hear spewing that rap garbage from a 1/2 mile away as the cops look the other way instead.  I am SICK of all of this FREE STUFF that is paid for with my hard-earned money due to ridiculous high taxes taken away from me. 

One thing for sure, my recent hospital stay was NOT free to me because now I've got pay over $3500 out of my pocket for it instead.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 9, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 9, 2016)

Home at last, home at last, thank God I'm home at last!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 9, 2016)

Live from the tree... Deer are moving this morning!!! Done had 2 different small bucks run doe all around me... Love this time of year!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2016)

Choo choooo


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2016)

Gobblein, EE, and Moon was probly awake by the time I went to sleep. Stoopid pencilveinya and cable networks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2016)

I know this ain't the PF, but Donald's got the majority in the senate and the congress.  America handed him the ball, it's up to him to make it happen.


Could be the best night I've had in a LOOOOOOOOONG time, nephew called me and invited me to Arkansas on all expense paid trip, flying on my bro's private jet, and THE DON beat da brakes off of the lying WITCH !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2016)

Poor little Hillary


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 9, 2016)

Great day to be an American!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 9, 2016)

My sweater for today. Been in the closet too long.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 9, 2016)

Proud to be an American.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Great day to be an American!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Proud to be an American.





You tu need a room ??


----------



## champ (Nov 9, 2016)

What an incredible election! I need some sleep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2016)

Wish Donald would quit calling me, he wants me to be in charge of the ATF . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2016)

champ said:


> What an incredible election! I need some sleep.





If you have time, gimme a holla at home bro.


----------



## champ (Nov 9, 2016)

Pickin up the radio now!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 9, 2016)

It`s always been great to be an American. Even better to be a Southern American. From South Georgia.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know this ain't the PF, but Donald's got the majority in the senate and the congress.  America handed him the ball, it's up to him to make it happen.
> 
> 
> Could be the best night I've had in a LOOOOOOOOONG time, nephew called me and invited me to Arkansas on all expense paid trip, flying on my bro's private jet, and THE DON beat da brakes off of the lying WITCH !!!



No it ain't the PF, but this election had lifelong implications that will affect us all.

Congratulations Trump!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s always been great to be an American. Even better to be a Southern American. From South Georgia.



Southern Pride!


----------



## champ (Nov 9, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s always been great to be an American. Even better to be a Southern American. From South Georgia.



Amen! Proudly the salt of society here in the Great State of Georgia!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 9, 2016)

champ said:


> Amen! Proudly the salt of society here in the Great State of Georgia!



Thank you!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know this ain't the PF, but Donald's got the majority in the senate and the congress.  America handed him the ball, it's up to him to make it happen.
> 
> 
> Could be the best night I've had in a LOOOOOOOOONG time, nephew called me and invited me to Arkansas on all expense paid trip, flying on my bro's private jet, and THE DON beat da brakes off of the lying WITCH !!!





I need to get adopted


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s always been great to be an American. Even better to be a Southern American. From South Georgia.


 Couldn't have said it better!


Jeff C. said:


> Southern Pride!


 Shout it Loud & Proud!!

Gooooooood Morrrrning Drivelaahhssss!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I need to get adopted


 get in line, I done asked years ago.................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2016)

Gonna smoke my first drunken turkey this morning . .  I need to call Moonbro . .


Got the turkey injected, stuffed with butta, onion, and bacon.  Practice run,


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna smoke my first drunken turkey this morning . .  I need to call Moonbro . .
> 
> 
> Got the turkey injected, stuffed with butta, onion, and bacon.  Practice run,


 sounds good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna smoke my first drunken turkey this morning . .  I need to call Moonbro . .
> 
> 
> Got the turkey injected, stuffed with butta, onion, and bacon.  Practice run,



Here you go Quack. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=789335&highlight=drinking


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here you go Quack.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=789335&highlight=drinking





Grrrrrrrrrr, showed it to Dawn, she's still laffin . .




hdm03 said:


>





Whaddya laffin at homo3 ???


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here you go Quack.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=789335&highlight=drinking


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here you go Quack.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=789335&highlight=drinking



Hey Quack, you need us to set up hourly texts/calls to keep you checkin on it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2016)

I like crunchy turkey skin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2016)

Got some hickory and pecan wood smoking !!!  Thank it's gonna be good !!! Mebbe . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got some hickory and pecan wood smoking !!!  Thank it's gonna be good !!! Mebbe . .



Keep and eye on it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got some hickory and pecan wood smoking !!!  Thank it's gonna be good !!! Mebbe . .



Last one I smoked melted in your mouth. 

Vegetable soup and grilled cheese here for lunch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2016)

Mdga.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mdga.....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 that's what I was wondering too..........


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 9, 2016)

goodness.....


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 9, 2016)

prayers sent Jeff


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 9, 2016)

Glad I didn't go this way to work this morning.  You could smell the smoke in Athens this morning.
"Units are still on scene of a large fire in Statham. Buildings, trailers and thousands of pallets involved. Atlanta highway is shut down and will be for several hours. Citizens are advised to avoid the area."

Atlanta Hwy is STILL shut down.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 9, 2016)

Its a far


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 9, 2016)

Hope it's cleared up cause I got to go that way home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Keebs said:


> that's what I was wondering too..........





hdm03 said:


> prayers sent Jeff



MDGA = Make Driveler Great Again


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad I didn't go this way to work this morning.  You could smell the smoke in Athens this morning.
> "Units are still on scene of a large fire in Statham. Buildings, trailers and thousands of pallets involved. Atlanta highway is shut down and will be for several hours. Citizens are advised to avoid the area."
> 
> Atlanta Hwy is STILL shut down.







Hope that's not what Quack's turkey looks like


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 9, 2016)

Quack is sleep cooking


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 9, 2016)

Can't believe I really went into the PF and then made a post

But then again it was a response to a thread QUACK made and there is nothing and I mean NOTHING I feel stronger about then our VETERANS  My daddy 2 brothers a sister and myself have all served this country and I feel all that serve need to be taken care of. 

Like I said in my post congress can't pass a budget so all military pay is stopped, I call BULL pay the military and stop theirs, oh and iffin it takes over 20 years of doggin bullets and IED to get a retirement then congress needs to put in that much time also, they get voted out before the 20 I'm sorry ya should of done a better job...............

Just my 2 cents

By the way it was a beautiful sunrise yesterday when Rebecca and I went out to the pond, not a good day for shootin at ducks ( saw geese but not a goose day) but a good day none the less and I'm sure we'll do it again


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 9, 2016)

great pics stonerbro but them ain't ducks.   

eveningall


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> great pics stonerbro but them ain't ducks.
> 
> eveningall



Yep GW know that and the ducks and the geese knew it also  They just seemed to know it was a duck day only ( this area you can only shoot geese on Sat, Sun and wed and certain holidays) and yesterday wasn't any of those but it was sort of nice with sunshine and we had a small hill behind us that blocked the wind. Rebecca got all bundle up used her bibs as a pillow and got a few winks in as Chase and I kep an eye out just incase them sneaky ducks tried to sneak in on us  but even he looks like he thought a nap would be a good idea


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 9, 2016)

Morning kids!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 9, 2016)

By the way if you're any kind of Star Trek fan Rebecca and I watched the new one on PPV and very little cussin and no blood guts and gorge but dang ya know it was a GOOD movie. I know it's hard to believe you can have a good movie without cussin blood guts and gorge but we really like this one


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 9, 2016)

mornin' blood


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2016)

Evenin gobblein, blood, LabsX, great pics btw.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 9, 2016)

Allwrite boyz n gurlz, bout time to shut this one down. Somebody start a new one.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 9, 2016)

I feel better about things today than I have in a while


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 9, 2016)

I got to figger out how to do FB, I could really make some folks upset tonite


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 9, 2016)

Hope the ole boy backs up half what he said


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 9, 2016)

It's great to be a hard workin white boy today


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 9, 2016)

How funny is it the gimme my checks are marching


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 9, 2016)

I can't wait for my $399.00 AR


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 9, 2016)

Somebody start a "Proud to be an American" dribbler


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 9, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Somebody start a "Proud to be an American" dribbler



I'm "PROUD TO BE AN AMERICAN"

but i ani't about to start  another dribble I think it's your turn H22. You tried to finished this one you start the next one  

Now lock it down..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> I feel better about things today than I have in a while





Hornet22 said:


> Somebody start a "Proud to be an American" dribbler





Hope you don't mind, but I'll run with this one !!!


----------

